# Fedeltà, la cattiva e la buona notizia



## defcon5000 (29 Marzo 2015)

*Fedeltà, la cattiva e la buona notizia*

La cattiva notizia è che la fedeltà (quasi) non esiste. La buona notizia è che non ne hai bisogno.


Scrivo questo messaggio per gettare una luce nuova sulla fedeltà, in mancanza della quale tutto si rompe, assunta come unico modello possibile, potrebbe non esserlo.


La vera fedeltà, cioè l'interesse sessuale unicamente nei confronti del proprio partner, è molto rara, un'eccezione, un 2-5%, un'anomalia in un sistema che funziona diversamente. L'uomo e la donna non sono biologicamente monogami, sono fatti per guardare anche altrove, essere attratti da altre e da altri, magari per lasciarsi andare al desiderio di una notte, o di un periodo, che non ha a che fare con l'amore, la famiglia, il futuro, ma è solo un istinto, un piacere, che nulla toglie al rapporto di coppia ufficiale.


Insomma nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi non si tradisce perché si ama un'altra o un altro e non si tradisce perché si vuole lasciare la moglie o il marito, lo sappiamo tutti. Si tradisce per puro desiderio.


Assodato ciò, domando, perché incaponirsi sul dare tanto valore all'esclusività sessuale del partner? Tu solo con me e io solo con te. Se siamo d'accordo nel dire che biologicamente siamo attratti anche da altri, se siamo d'accordo nel dire che l'attrazione sessuale verso una persona fuori dalla coppia non vuole mettere in discussione la coppia, l'amore e la famiglia, allora perché è tanto grave il sesso fuori dalla coppia?


E' grave perché gli accordi nella coppia erano diversi: esclusività sesssuale. Quindi il tradimento è il tradimento della promessa "tu solo con me e io solo con te".


E dal tradimento discende un vero disastro nella vita delle persone: conflitto, delusione, infelicità o addirittura depressione, perdita della persona amata, forte limitazione nella convivenza con i propri figli, problemi economici causati dal doversi mantenere da single (casa, bollette ecc.) e/o dal dover mantenere il partner. Una bomba atomica che distrugge la vita e la felicità raggiunta.


Ma se invece che combattere l'istintiva attrazione verso persone fuori dalla coppia, tanto insita in noi e tanto forte da far rischiare a tanti la suddetta bomba atomica pur di darle attuazione, perché non se ne riconosce la necessità e la si ammette quando questa non vuol assere altro che divertimento e non ha nessuna intenzione di mettere in discussione la coppia, l'amore e la famiglia?


Difficile sopportare che il proprio partner faccia sesso con qualcun altro?


Solo per retaggio culturale. Vi hanno fatto crescere in questa realtà con l'idea che sia l'unica realtà possibile, l'unica realtà in cui possiate essere felici, al di fuori della quale dovete sentirvi infelici.


Invece provate ad immaginare un mondo diverso, dove le coppie sono salde e felici eppure aperte al divertimento sessuale verso l'esterno - ma non all'innamoramento verso l'esterno -. Quanti tradimenti che non sarebbero più tradimenti, quante coppie in meno che si spezzerebbero, quanti amori che non si perderebbero e quante famiglie che non si dilanierebbero.


Impossibile?


Be', mia moglie va a letto anche con altri uomini, con mio accordo e sinceramente anche eccitazione, ci amiamo, siamo attratti l'uno dall'altra, siamo felici insieme e abbiamo una bella famiglia.


Gli altri si tradiscono e poi si lasciano. Noi ci amiamo e siamo felici. Non vi viene il sospetto che abbiamo ragione noi?


----------



## drusilla (29 Marzo 2015)

Avete ragione voi? Bene. Adesso difondete il verbo? Tanto non vi apro la porta[emoji2] [emoji2]


----------



## Traccia (30 Marzo 2015)

Carissimo... Posto che VOGLIO UN MARITO COME TE! Che mi lasci amare altri uomini...

Sono d'accordo su diverse cose... Mi hai dato tanti spunti da commentare...
Ma ora ho sonno...Ronfo.
Lo farò domani...! 
ZzzzzzzzzzZzzZZZzzz


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Marzo 2015)

Da "Invece provate" in poi, perde mordente. La provocazione finale magari non era obbligatoria. Del resto si può discutere.


----------



## erab (30 Marzo 2015)

Mi sei caduto sulle ultime due righe.
Se pensi di "avere ragione" vuol dire che non credi in quello che hai scritto.


----------



## spleen (30 Marzo 2015)

defcon5000 ha detto:


> La cattiva notizia è che la fedeltà (quasi) non esiste. La buona notizia è che non ne hai bisogno.
> 
> 
> Scrivo questo messaggio per gettare una luce nuova sulla fedeltà, in mancanza della quale tutto si rompe, assunta come unico modello possibile, potrebbe non esserlo.
> ...


 E' questo tipo di certezze (neretto) che mi lascia perplesso.
Comunque ti do una buona e una cattiva notizia.
La cattiva è che potrebbero essere sbagliate.
La buona è che non ne hai bisogno.


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2015)

Ma dormite la  notte [emoji16]


----------



## spleen (30 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma dormite la  notte [emoji16]


Qualche volta conto pecore .


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Qualche volta conto pecore .


ahahha ogni tanto pure io... ma sto periodo sto veramente a pezzi.


----------



## spleen (30 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ahahha ogni tanto pure io... ma sto periodo sto veramente a pezzi.


Stamattina con la faccenda dell'ora legale sono spappolato.
Buona giornata Simy.
Ciao


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Stamattina con la faccenda dell'ora legale sono spappolato.
> Buona giornata Simy.
> Ciao


A chi lo dici... sto ciondolando per casa e dovrei già essere in macchina. .. ce la posso fare
Buona giornata anche a te[emoji4]


----------



## angela (30 Marzo 2015)

Non è questione di cosa sia giusto o sbagliato in assoluto, ma cosa sia condiviso all'interno della coppia. Tu e tua moglie condividete la stessa visione della sessualità. Ottimo. Io non sono di questa opinione e credevo di avere accanto qualcuno che condivideva con questa questa prospettiva (non è un valore essere fedeli è un accordo) così non è stato. È solo per questo (almeno vale per me) il motivo per cui il tradimento così doloroso. Per aver scoperto che chi hai vicino non condivide uno dei punti su cui io pensavo di aver basato il mio matrimonio: l'onesta'.
Se tu sai che tua moglie fa sesso con altri uomini e questo fatto in qualche modo vi unisce come coppia, figurati ...va benissimo. 
Diverso sarebbe se tu non condividessi e lei lo facesse ugualmente. 
Buongiorno a tutti.


----------



## lothar57 (30 Marzo 2015)

defcon5000 ha detto:


> La cattiva notizia è che la fedeltà (quasi) non esiste. La buona notizia è che non ne hai bisogno.
> 
> 
> Scrivo questo messaggio per gettare una luce nuova sulla fedeltà, in mancanza della quale tutto si rompe, assunta come unico modello possibile, potrebbe non esserlo.
> ...


Si la coppia aperta...bella roba da mai goduti e invorniti.No amico poi spiegami...che gusto c'e'a tradire dopo???basta telefonate segrete...basta aspettarla al parcheggio del motel,e basta anche sesso sfrenato come ragazzini...diventerebbe normale,tipo un'altra moglie.No no e no.....


----------



## Stark72 (30 Marzo 2015)

Tralasciando il caso specifico in cui c'è accordo sul fare ognuno quello che gli pare...ma sì dai, abbiamo le pulsioni, seguiamole.
Come le bestie, andiamo in calore e sfoghiamoci.
E' meglio essere monogami come i pinguini oppure fare come i cani e i gatti?
Cani e gatti, via.
Quindi viva i cani e viva le cagne.
Io però alla prossima cagna farò vedere i sorci verdi (sempre rimanendo in tema di bestie).
Le millenarie radici monogame della nostra cultura possono marcire sotto una montagna di preservativi, tanto ormai va tutto sdoganato, è l'era delle coppie di single.
Se Nietzsche si affacciasse in questa epoca si ammazzerebbe di pippe dalla goduria.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Tralasciando il caso specifico in cui c'è accordo sul fare ognuno quello che gli pare...ma sì dai, abbiamo le pulsioni, seguiamole.
> Come le bestie, andiamo in calore e sfoghiamoci.
> E' meglio essere monogami come i pinguini oppure fare come i cani e i gatti?
> Cani e gatti, via.
> ...


Probabilmente lo faceva pure prima.


----------



## Diletta (30 Marzo 2015)

defcon5000 ha detto:


> La cattiva notizia è che la fedeltà (quasi) non esiste. La buona notizia è che non ne hai bisogno.
> 
> 
> Scrivo questo messaggio per gettare una luce nuova sulla fedeltà, in mancanza della quale tutto si rompe, assunta come unico modello possibile, potrebbe non esserlo.
> ...



Ciao!
Sì, penso anch'io che la fedeltà intesa come interesse sessuale unicamente verso il proprio partner sia cosa rara.
Io faccio parte di questa "nicchia", non so se sia un'anomalia o meno (oddio, nel mondo in cui siamo comincio a sentirmi leggermente "difettosa"...).
A grandi linee la penso come te, per la maggior parte delle persone questo tipo di fedeltà è andare contronatura, quindi un reprimersi.
Diciamo le cose come stanno. 
Chi non vuole infrangere la promessa si imposta alla fedeltà che riesce a mantenere, se pur con difficoltà, appunto controllandosi e reprimendosi.
Tu, e penso (e spero) anche tua moglie nei tuoi confronti, avete la grande fortuna di non dare peso all'esclusività sessuale e di privilegiare gli altri aspetti di un rapporto d'amore.
Noi non siamo normali e mi ci metto anch'io perché anch'io non dò importanza all'esclusività sessuale, ma, ancora una volta, diciamo le cose come stanno: siamo una minoranza e per questo parlo di "non normalità" ovviamente intesa non come affetti da qualsivoglia patologia mentale, ma nell'altro significato del termine, cioè non comune.
E poi te ne sarai accorto di quanto ciò, nella realtà quotidiana, susciti sconcerto, incredulità, scherno, disapprovazione e chi più ne ha più ne metta.
Meglio tacere e che ciascuno guardi al proprio giardino da curare.
L'importante è che il modo di essere di una coppia sia funzionale alla coppia stessa. 
Spero che l'intento che hai avuto nell'aprire questa discussione sia quello di dare spunti per un confronto e che tu e tua moglie siate sereni, e penso di sì perché non vedo possibile altrimenti restare dentro ad un rapporto del genere.   
Ma non cercare l'approvazione degli altri perché dal loro punto di vista (che capisco) siamo noi quelli "difettosi".


----------



## drusilla (30 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Probabilmente lo faceva pure prima.


quoto. Era un grandissimo sfigato Nietzsche, non a caso si è consolato con l'idea del Superuomo...


----------



## drusilla (30 Marzo 2015)

io sono della scuola che quando tradisco è perché non amo più... primitiva e lineare :singleeye:


----------



## Uhlalá (30 Marzo 2015)

defcon5000 ha detto:


> La cattiva notizia è che la fedeltà (quasi) non esiste. La buona notizia è che non ne hai bisogno.
> 
> 
> Scrivo questo messaggio per gettare una luce nuova sulla fedeltà, in mancanza della quale tutto si rompe, assunta come unico modello possibile, potrebbe non esserlo.
> ...


benvenuto
La tua ipotesi mi sembra la scoperta dell'acqua calda. Molti dei traditi che approdano a questo forum non sono devastati per una scopata fuori casa, ma perché si ritrovano con una caterva di bugie, di.....no vabbè non ho voglia di spiegare....leggiti qualche storia e forse capisci.


----------



## angela (30 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> io sono della scuola che quando tradisco è perché non amo più... primitiva e lineare :singleeye:


Non fa una piega!!! [emoji6]


----------



## drusilla (30 Marzo 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Non fa una piega!!! [emoji6]


nel mio caso è così, quando ho tradito non andavano tante cose... tradendo si rompe un patto e si rischia tanto, se si fa è perché metti in conto che quella persona ti può sfanculare, puoi perderla. Poi io quando desidero un uomo è difficile che mi va di andare con un altro, credo di essere una monogama seriale (meno male seriale, sennò mi fermavo al primo in adolescenza:rotfl oppure semplicemente un po ossessiva


----------



## spleen (30 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao!
> Sì, penso anch'io che la fedeltà intesa come interesse sessuale unicamente verso il proprio partner sia cosa rara.
> Io faccio parte di questa "nicchia", non so se sia un'anomalia o meno (oddio, nel mondo in cui siamo comincio a sentirmi leggermente "difettosa"...).
> A grandi linee la penso come te, per la maggior parte delle persone questo tipo di *fedeltà è andare contronatura, quindi un reprimersi.*
> ...


E daje.
Posso dirlo? 
State rompendo le balle con la faccenda della natura. Tutti che ne parlano per giustificarsi, nessuno che la studia in profondità.
esempio:
- La chiesa con la faccenda della presunta - contro natura - per stigmatizzare gli omosessuali ( senza vedere che è proprio una faccenda di "vivere la propria natura".
- Altri con sta presunta giustificazione che siccome abbiamo delle pulsioni si debba esssere tutti così...., quasi che si dovesse esser tutti accondiscenti verso il tradimento quando invece da traditi si resta "naturalmente" di merda...
e via così.
Uffa.


----------



## Diletta (30 Marzo 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Non è questione di cosa sia giusto o sbagliato in assoluto, ma cosa sia condiviso all'interno della coppia. Tu e tua moglie condividete la stessa visione della sessualità. Ottimo. Io non sono di questa opinione e credevo di avere accanto qualcuno che condivideva con questa questa prospettiva (non è un valore essere fedeli è un accordo) così non è stato. È solo per questo (almeno vale per me) il motivo per cui il tradimento così doloroso. *Per aver scoperto che chi hai vicino non condivide uno dei punti su cui io pensavo di aver basato il mio matrimonio: l'onesta'.*
> Se tu sai che tua moglie fa sesso con altri uomini e questo fatto in qualche modo vi unisce come coppia, figurati ...va benissimo.
> Diverso sarebbe se tu non condividessi e lei lo facesse ugualmente.
> Buongiorno a tutti.



Sì, anche per me.
Però ti faccio una domanda sulla base di quello che hai scritto.
Lo pensavi tu perché era una tua deduzione implicita il fatto che lui condividesse questo aspetto importante per te, o ne avevate parlato esplicitamente?
Te lo chiedo perché io ho avuto la stessa delusione nel constatare di avere io e lui due visioni della coppia così opposte, ma non ne avevamo mai parlato insieme perché io lo davo per scontato.
Ma forse è anche ovvio che lo si dia per scontato e quindi non ci sia bisogno di parlarne.
In una coppia ci deve essere onestà, bisogna per forza rimarcarlo?
(Sto riflettendo su questo, che probabilmente è di un'ovvietà galattica).


----------



## drusilla (30 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, anche per me.
> Però ti faccio una domanda sulla base di quello che hai scritto.
> Lo pensavi tu perché era una tua deduzione implicita il fatto che lui condividesse questo aspetto importante per te, o ne avevate parlato esplicitamente?
> Te lo chiedo perché io ho avuto la stessa delusione nel constatare di avere io e lui due visioni della coppia così opposte, ma non ne avevamo mai parlato insieme perché io lo davo per scontato.
> ...


la fedeltà è tra i patti del matrimonio. Facevi bene a darlo per scontato.


----------



## perplesso (30 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Tralasciando il caso specifico in cui c'è accordo sul fare ognuno quello che gli pare...ma sì dai, abbiamo le pulsioni, seguiamole.
> Come le bestie, andiamo in calore e sfoghiamoci.
> E' meglio essere monogami come i pinguini oppure fare come i cani e i gatti?
> Cani e gatti, via.
> ...


Temo che tu non abbia chiara la filosofia Nietzscheana,esimio


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> io sono della scuola che quando tradisco è perché non amo più... primitiva e lineare :singleeye:


pure io


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Temo che tu non abbia chiara la filosofia Nietzscheana,esimio


a me Nietsche è sempre piaciuto un sacco


----------



## perplesso (30 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> nel mio caso è così, quando ho tradito non andavano tante cose... tradendo si rompe un patto e si rischia tanto, se si fa è perché metti in conto che quella persona ti può sfanculare, puoi perderla. Poi io quando desidero un uomo è difficile che mi va di andare con un altro, credo di essere una monogama seriale (meno male seriale, sennò mi fermavo al primo in adolescenza:rotfl oppure semplicemente un po ossessiva


si tradisce qualcuno quando lo si inganna.   nel caso di specie,se si promette l'esclusività e poi si scopa random con chi ci pare,si tradisce.

se si stabilisce un patto di coppia in cui ognuno è consapevole che la scopata random non è un problema,purchè non venga compromesso il noi di coppia,non c'è tradimento.

perchè non si può venir meno ad una promessa che non si è fatta.


----------



## Diletta (30 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> E daje.
> Posso dirlo?
> State rompendo le balle con la faccenda della natura. Tutti che ne parlano per giustificarsi, nessuno che la studia in profondità.
> esempio:
> ...



Ma infatti, c'è qualcosa che non torna.
Se, mediamente, si resta così di merda nello scoprire un tradimento potrebbe dire che l'essere umano non ce la fa, per sua natura, ad accettarlo e non per motivi culturali, ma proprio perché gli provoca un dolore pazzesco che lo fa vivere male.
Se le coppie si sfanno per un tradimento vuol dire che è immensamente difficile da superare. 
Allora perché questo contrasto: siamo attratti verso altri ma, al tempo stesso, non si può andare con altri perché la scoperta farebbe soffrire terribilmente l'altro.
Può essere che questa sia un'altra prova difficile che viene data a noi esseri umani per accrescere di virtù?


----------



## angela (30 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> nel mio caso è così, quando ho tradito non andavano tante cose... tradendo si rompe un patto e si rischia tanto, se si fa è perché metti in conto che quella persona ti può sfanculare, puoi perderla. Poi io quando desidero un uomo è difficile che mi va di andare con un altro, credo di essere una monogama seriale (meno male seriale, sennò mi fermavo al primo in adolescenza:rotfl oppure semplicemente un po ossessiva


Sono d'accordo io sono monogama all'interno di una coppia, cioè se sono dentro una relazione non cerco altro. Se mi rendo disponibile e' perché l'interesse e' altrove. 
Purtroppo sono nella condizione di accettare che non per tutti (mio marito) è così, anche se intimamente rimango della convinzione che se cerchi qualcosa fuori sei pronto ad accettare il rischio di "rimanerci fuori" e tanto basta per capire che, almeno nella circostanza specifica,  il fuori è meglio del dentro. Poi magari si cambia idea...poi ti accorgi che non ne valeva la pena. Se non è troppo tardi magari a qualcuno dice pure bene....


----------



## drusilla (30 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> si tradisce qualcuno quando lo si inganna.   nel caso di specie,se si promette l'esclusività e poi si scopa random con chi ci pare,si tradisce.
> 
> se si stabilisce un patto di coppia in cui ognuno è consapevole che la scopata random non è un problema,purchè non venga compromesso il noi di coppia,non c'è tradimento.
> 
> perchè non si può venir meno ad una promessa che non si è fatta.


infatti sono d'accordo. Io dicevo la mia perché questo nuovo utente la mette su chi ha ragione e praticamente sta dicendo che chi è fedele se la racconta! la sua realtà è quella, ma poi erigerla, come ben ha sottolineato Spleen, a legge naturale ce ne vuole...


----------



## angela (30 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> si tradisce qualcuno quando lo si inganna.   nel caso di specie,se si promette l'esclusività e poi si scopa random con chi ci pare,si tradisce.
> 
> se si stabilisce un patto di coppia in cui ognuno è consapevole che la scopata random non è un problema,purchè non venga compromesso il noi di coppia,non c'è tradimento.
> 
> perchè non si può venir meno ad una promessa che non si è fatta.


Corretto. Basta essere chiari da subito.


----------



## spleen (30 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> si tradisce qualcuno quando lo si inganna.   nel caso di specie,se si promette l'esclusività e poi si scopa random con chi ci pare,si tradisce.
> 
> se si stabilisce un patto di coppia in cui ognuno è consapevole che la scopata random non è un problema,purchè non venga compromesso il noi di coppia,non c'è tradimento.
> 
> *perchè non si può venir meno ad una promessa che non si è fatta.*


Capo sei sicuro che sia solo quello?


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Ma*



defcon5000 ha detto:


> La cattiva notizia è che la fedeltà (quasi) non esiste. La buona notizia è che non ne hai bisogno.
> 
> 
> Scrivo questo messaggio per gettare una luce nuova sulla fedeltà, in mancanza della quale tutto si rompe, assunta come unico modello possibile, potrebbe non esserlo.
> ...


Ma si,hai ragione tu,e che sarà mai? sei un bel cornuto contento,ti aspetta un futuro radioso.....,chiuso in un armadio della camera da letto,  mentre osservi il mandingo di turno che schianta lo sfintere sfranto della tua gioiosa e impavida consorte.
Beato tu,magari dopo rifai il letto....,porti il caffè,e intanto i due continuano davanti ad i tuoi occhi sognanti e realizzati.
Auguri amico mio,io non voglio finire dentro un armadio con il pisello fra le mani...anche perchè in casa non ho armadi così grandi...


----------



## DoubleW (30 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> la fedeltà è tra i patti del matrimonio. Facevi bene a darlo per scontato.


art.143. codice civile, secondo punto.

sentito in chiesa, tempo fa.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> pure io


E chi hai tradito tu?


----------



## perplesso (30 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> infatti sono d'accordo. Io dicevo la mia perché questo nuovo utente la mette su chi ha ragione e praticamente sta dicendo che chi è fedele se la racconta! la sua realtà è quella, ma poi erigerla, come ben ha sottolineato Spleen, a legge naturale ce ne vuole...


il discorso del nostro nuovo amico difatti non fa una piega fino alle ultime 2 righe.  lì mi cade e fa sorgere il sospetto che in realtà il suo post sia più un training autogeno



angela ha detto:


> Corretto. Basta essere chiari da subito.





spleen ha detto:


> Capo sei sicuro che sia solo quello?


che sia solo quello non posso saperlo con certezza.   ma una chiarezza messa sul piatto dall'inizio di solito aiuta ad evitare disastri


----------



## Diletta (30 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> la fedeltà è tra i patti del matrimonio. Facevi bene a darlo per scontato.


E infatti l'ho dato per scontato, sempre, prima e dopo il matrimonio.
E al di là del patto matrimoniale, penso che sia più "normale" dare per scontata la fedeltà che il caso contrario.  
Sarebbe bene che chi la pensa in modo diverso, che poi diciamolo, non è una cosetta di poco conto nella coppia...avesse il coraggio e la lealtà di dirlo.
Invece, è troppo bello avere la:
"botte piena e la moglie ubriaca".
Troppo bello e troppo comodo.


----------



## spleen (30 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il discorso del nostro nuovo amico difatti non fa una piega fino alle ultime 2 righe.  lì mi cade e fa sorgere il sospetto che in realtà il suo post sia più un training autogeno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Concordo.


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E chi hai tradito tu?



Nessuno... "pure io" era per la frase di dru...


----------



## angela (30 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E infatti l'ho dato per scontato, sempre, prima e dopo il matrimonio.
> E al di là del patto matrimoniale, penso che sia più "normale" dare per scontata la fedeltà che il caso contrario.
> Sarebbe bene che chi la pensa in modo diverso, che poi diciamolo, non è una cosetta di poco conto nella coppia...avesse il coraggio e la lealtà di dirlo.
> Invece, è troppo bello avere la:
> ...


Bello non lo so, comodo sicuramente! Molto comodo.


----------



## drusilla (30 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E infatti l'ho dato per scontato, sempre, prima e dopo il matrimonio.
> E al di là del patto matrimoniale, penso che sia più "normale" dare per scontata la fedeltà che il caso contrario.
> Sarebbe bene che chi la pensa in modo diverso, che poi diciamolo, non è una cosetta di poco conto nella coppia...avesse il coraggio e la lealtà di dirlo.
> Invece, è troppo bello avere la:
> ...


ti quoto


----------



## Diletta (30 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Concordo.


Certo, sarebbe eticamente corretto.
Ma, sul piano pratico, porterebbe quasi sempre a dei disastri perché i disastri li causerebbe, paradossalmente, l'essere onesti e non il contrario.
Ma davvero pensi che l'altro/a potrebbe accettare una coppia del genere?
L'onesto (cioè colui che parla chiaramente) sarebbe mandato affanculo in un nanosecondo.
Non credo che l'avrei accettato neanch'io da giovane, tanto più che io non avevo esigenze di questo tipo.
Mi sarei proprio rifiutata di parlarne e tanto meno di comprendere.
Il discorso può cambiare, perché anche le persone si modificano col tempo, in età matura.


----------



## Diletta (30 Marzo 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Bello non lo so, comodo sicuramente! Molto comodo.



Ma anche bello, per il mio campione lo è stato sicuramente.
Ha voluto tutto e ha avuto tutto e questo è un dato di fatto su cui non si discute più.
E' la realtà oggettiva.


----------



## Tessa (30 Marzo 2015)

Io non ho capito se 5000 tradisce anche lui allegramente o gli basta l'allegria che gli procurano le corna della moglie.....


----------



## zadig (30 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Avete ragione voi? Bene. Adesso difondete il verbo? Tanto non vi apro la porta[emoji2] [emoji2]


non credo gli interessi che apri la porta, ma altro!


----------



## Diletta (30 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> art.143. codice civile, secondo punto.
> 
> sentito in chiesa, tempo fa.



Ed è proprio quello il punto forte del mio uomo.
Secondo lui non ha infranto nessun patto, essendosi fermato in tempo nel matrimonio e non essendo stato sposato prima, quando mi ha riempito di corna.
Che, non essendo corna matrimoniali non contano...


----------



## rewindmee (30 Marzo 2015)

defcon5000 ha detto:


> La cattiva notizia è che la fedeltà (quasi) non esiste. La buona notizia è che non ne hai bisogno.
> 
> 
> Scrivo questo messaggio per gettare una luce nuova sulla fedeltà, in mancanza della quale tutto si rompe, assunta come unico modello possibile, potrebbe non esserlo.
> ...


Se fosse finita qui, sarebbe stata da applausi.
Quindi sei cuckold, non il profeta di una realtà alternativa


----------



## DoubleW (30 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ed è proprio quello il punto forte del mio uomo.
> Secondo lui non ha infranto nessun patto, essendosi fermato in tempo nel matrimonio e non essendo stato sposato prima, quando mi ha riempito di corna.
> Che, non essendo corna matrimoniali non contano...


Contano eccome, non contano per la legge, 
ma il tradimento per la immeritata fiducia c'è.


----------



## drusilla (30 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ed è proprio quello il punto forte del mio uomo.
> Secondo lui non ha infranto nessun patto, essendosi fermato in tempo nel matrimonio e non essendo stato sposato prima, quando mi ha riempito di corna.
> Che, non essendo corna matrimoniali non contano...


Se è così perché lo chiami campione etc ironicamente? Non ha rotto il patto, dal giorno in che si è stabilito. Ce l'hai con lui con "prove tecniche" che ha fatto da pischello praticamente... 
oppure lui si è fatto più furbo e tu comunque non ti fidi.


----------



## Diletta (30 Marzo 2015)

*Ah,*

mi piaceva sapere come la pensate a riguardo del mio post di prima.


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Dieltta*



Diletta ha detto:


> Ed è proprio quello il punto forte del mio uomo.
> Secondo lui non ha infranto nessun patto, essendosi fermato in tempo nel matrimonio e non essendo stato sposato prima, quando mi ha riempito di corna.
> Che, non essendo corna matrimoniali non contano...


Vorrei tanto aprlarci io con il tuo uomo.
Ok diletta,digli che anche tu lo hai tradito mentre eravate fidanzati...ma non conta perchè non eravate sposati....


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Nessuno... "pure io" era per la frase di dru...


Appunto, lei diceva che tradisce quando non ama più, mentre tu in vita tua non hai mai tradito nessuno.


----------



## Diletta (30 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Se è così perché lo chiami campione etc ironicamente? Non ha rotto il patto, dal giorno in che si è stabilito. Ce l'hai con lui con "prove tecniche" che ha fatto da pischello praticamente...
> oppure lui si è fatto più furbo e tu comunque non ti fidi.



Non è che ce l'ho con lui, ce l'ho con la sua mancata onestà a cui credevo ciecamente.
E' ovvio che l'idea che avevo di lui sia stata travolta.
Quindi, come ha detto Double, è la rottura del patto di fiducia che è normale che ci sia in una coppia di innamorati.


----------



## drusilla (30 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non è che ce l'ho con lui, ce l'ho con la sua mancata onestà a cui credevo ciecamente.
> E' ovvio che l'idea che avevo di lui sia stata travolta.
> Quindi, come ha detto Double, è la rottura del patto di fiducia che è normale che ci sia in una coppia di innamorati.


avrebbe dovuto dirtelo allora. Ti amo ma vado in giro a farmi quattro salti in padella. Quando ci sposeremo smetterò. 
Non ha rotto il vero patto, quello davanti al Codice civile e soprattutto per voi che siete credenti quello davanti a Dio. Se eravate molto giovani è comprensibile che un po volesse sperimentare. Se sei d'accordo con l'equazione Mi può tradire ma comunque mi ama, non dovresti essere incazzata con lui. Che ripeto non ha rotto il vero patto (dalle informazioni che hai)


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Drusy*



drusilla ha detto:


> avrebbe dovuto dirtelo allora. Ti amo ma vado in giro a farmi quattro salti in padella. Quando ci sposeremo smetterò.
> Non ha rotto il vero patto, quello davanti al Codice civile e soprattutto per voi che siete credenti quello davanti a Dio. Se eravate molto giovani è comprensibile che un po volesse sperimentare. Se sei d'accordo con l'equazione Mi può tradire ma comunque mi ama, non dovresti essere incazzata con lui. Che ripeto non ha rotto il vero patto (dalle informazioni che hai)


Fammi capire:io certi "esperimenti"li ho fatti da single.....se uno vuole speriemtare è la cosa migliore...non puoi fidanzarti e sperimentare...ehh beati cazzi.....


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non è che ce l'ho con lui, ce l'ho con la sua mancata onestà a cui credevo ciecamente.
> E' ovvio che l'idea che avevo di lui sia stata travolta.
> Quindi, come ha detto Double, è la rottura del patto di fiducia che è normale che ci sia in una coppia di innamorati.


Dilè tu non lasceresti tu marito neanche se ti prendesse a calci e ti usasse come zerbino (questo effettivamente già lo fa).


----------



## Diletta (30 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> avrebbe dovuto dirtelo allora. Ti amo ma vado in giro a farmi quattro salti in padella. Quando ci sposeremo smetterò.
> Non ha rotto il vero patto, quello davanti al Codice civile e soprattutto per voi che siete credenti quello davanti a Dio. Se eravate molto giovani è comprensibile che un po volesse sperimentare. Se sei d'accordo con l'equazione Mi può tradire ma comunque mi ama, non dovresti essere incazzata con lui. Che ripeto non ha rotto il vero patto (dalle informazioni che hai)



Ti ringrazio molto per la tua bella risposta.


----------



## Diletta (30 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dilè tu non lasceresti tu marito neanche se ti prendesse a calci e ti usasse come zerbino (questo effettivamente già lo fa).


Vieni qui a casa mia e te ne accorgi di che pasta sono fatta.


----------



## Diletta (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fammi capire:io certi "esperimenti"li ho fatti da single.....se uno vuole speriemtare è la cosa migliore...non puoi fidanzarti e sperimentare...ehh beati cazzi.....



Però Oscù, di innamorarsi non è che lo decidi al tavolino, succede e basta.
A noi è successo troppo presto...


----------



## Lucrezia (30 Marzo 2015)

Mah si, l attrazione fisica non monogama è naturale. Così come gelosia e possessivita' sono naturali. E già qui abbiamo un conflitto problematico. Se poi comincio a dirti che anche accoppiarti coi tuoi figli, fratelli e genitori è naturale, arriviamo ad una conlusione: negli ultimi millenni la cultura umana si è evoluta in moltissimi modi; il corpo quasi niente, perché di tempo non ne è passato abbastanza. Indi: abbiamo deciso (sia a livello di gruppo che individuale) che cosa della natura ci è più utile tenere e cosa no. Cosa ci fa bene e cosa no. La coppia aperta è uno di questi misteri. Io la risposta non l ho ancora trovata.


----------



## drusilla (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fammi capire:io certi "esperimenti"li ho fatti da single.....se uno vuole speriemtare è la cosa migliore...non puoi fidanzarti e sperimentare...ehh beati cazzi.....


l'ha fatto, cento milioni di anni fa, questo uomo. Quando ho conosciuto il mio compagno, visto che è stato un colpo di fulmine, non ho guardato più nessuno (anche se giusto in quel momento quello a cui andavo dietro prima si è reso disponibile ed era un bellissimo ragazzo :mexican:, non ho avuto più un pensiero per lui, che ricordi). Eravamo distanti, io gli avevo fatto capire che per me era importante e avrei mosso mari e monti per stare insieme. Nella mia ingenuità per telefono gli ho detto che a un matrimonio avevo ballato liscio con gli amici dello sposo che erano di una scuola di ballo, non avevo niente da nascondere, anzi gli ho spiegato che questi ragazzi facevano ballare a turno le non accoppiate, a turno appunto per non dare adito a niente, cazzo. Lui se l'è legata al dito (ah il maschio italico quanto minkione può essere ) e quando due mesi dopo sono venuta da lui per vederlo, mentre eravamo a letto questo genio mi ha confessato che si era visto con una e che comunque aveva capito quanto ero importante per lui. Stronzo. Gli ho detto va bene, la prossima non te la perdono. Dopo quello che io sappia è stato fedele per dodici anni, nonostante tanti problemi tra di noi. 
Questo pippone per dire che un tradimento agli inizi può servire. Ovvio che l'ideale sarebbe: si guardarono negli occhi e vissero felici e contenti everafter...


----------



## Nicka (30 Marzo 2015)

Tutto vero, tutto giusto, ma perchè ho l'impressione che te la stai raccontando caro 5000?


----------



## DoubleW (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fammi capire:io certi "esperimenti"li ho fatti da single.....se uno vuole speriemtare è la cosa migliore...non puoi fidanzarti e sperimentare...ehh beati cazzi.....


lo sperimentare è "tollerabile", forse, solo in fase iniziale del rapporto 
quando si è in fase sperimentale appunto e per onestà, ritengo, 
dovrebbe essere almeno sospeso quello in corso, per dare 
l'opportunità alla controparte di reagire: questo in un mondo ideale.

Ma quando il rapporto è consolidato la sperimentazione di altri lidi 
dovrebbe portare allo scioglimento di quello in corso, senza ripensamenti.


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Questo pippone per dire che un tradimento agli inizi può servire.


Sì, a finire in terapia. Ma questa è soltanto la mia versione.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Vieni qui a casa mia e te ne accorgi di che pasta sono fatta.


Pasta frolla, evidentemente.


----------



## Nicka (30 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Tralasciando il caso specifico in cui c'è accordo sul fare ognuno quello che gli pare...ma sì dai, abbiamo le pulsioni, seguiamole.
> Come le bestie, andiamo in calore e sfoghiamoci.
> E' meglio essere monogami come i pinguini oppure fare come i cani e i gatti?
> Cani e gatti, via.
> ...


Scusami eh Stark, so che non c'è bisogno di dirtelo, ma non riversare sulla prossima che sicuramente troverai tutto quello che t'ha fatto patire la tua ex...


----------



## drusilla (30 Marzo 2015)

comunque capisco che per chi è cascato dalle nuvole con il tradimento del partner e si credeva in un rapporto "sano" sia un dolore che ti piomba addosso. Io le corna che ho ricevuto (che palle credo che con tutti i miei partner importanti, uffa potevo riciclarli come avorio :carneval erano una conseguenza naturale di un rapporto che non andava. Insomma l'ultimo dei problemi.


----------



## Nicka (30 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma non cercare l'approvazione degli altri perché dal loro punto di vista (che capisco) siamo noi quelli "difettosi".


Siete difettosi quando ve la raccontate e soprattutto quando credete a quello che vi raccontano, perchè un conto è credere davvero a ciò che si crede (e non è una ripetizione), un conto è avere un credo profondo e vederselo profanato e accettarlo in nome di non si sa cosa (preti, psicologi, mariti imbecilli).


----------



## Diletta (30 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> lo sperimentare è "tollerabile", forse, solo in fase iniziale del rapporto
> quando si è in fase sperimentale appunto e per onestà, ritengo,
> dovrebbe essere almeno sospeso quello in corso, per dare
> l'opportunità alla controparte di reagire:* questo in un mondo ideale.*
> ...



Sì, questo in un mondo ideale che è comunque sempre stato il mio mondo su cui orientare la mia vita di coppia e non.

Sull'ultima frase che ho evidenziato, cosa intendi?
Scioglimento da parte del traditore o da parte del tradito?
Perché se è da parte del traditore siamo sempre nel mondo ideale, se è da parte del tradito, bé, quasi sicuramente sarebbe quello che accadrebbe se scoprisse la "sperimentazione".


----------



## Diletta (30 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Siete difettosi quando ve la raccontate e soprattutto quando credete a quello che vi raccontano, perchè un conto è credere davvero a ciò che si crede (e non è una ripetizione), un conto è avere un credo profondo e vederselo profanato e accettarlo in nome di non si sa cosa (preti, psicologi, mariti imbecilli).


No, secondo me siamo proprio difettosi a pensarla in questo modo.
Non è normale e sono la prima io a dirlo.
Ma questo non cambia le cose e il proprio sentire, per mio marito sapere che sono andata a letto con un altro sarebbe una catastrofe, per me lo sarebbe se mentre passo, lo vedessi seduto sorridente ad un bar con un'altra...anzi, so già come finirebbe.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Marzo 2015)

*non mi stanco mai di ripeterlo.*

Dire di un comportamento riferito all'uomo che è contronatura, attribuendo peraltro un'accezione negativa, è la cosa più sciocca e vuota di significato che si possa fare.
A meno che a farlo non sia qualcuno che per convinzione o fede non osteggi il progresso in ogni sua forma, comprese le cure mediche.
Millenni che andiamo contro natura. E meno male, aggiungo.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, secondo me siamo proprio difettosi a pensarla in questo modo.
> Non è normale e sono la prima io a dirlo.
> Ma questo non cambia le cose e il proprio sentire, per mio marito sapere che sono andata a letto con un altro sarebbe una catastrofe, per me lo sarebbe se mentre passo, lo vedessi seduto sorridente ad un bar con un'altra...anzi, so già come finirebbe.


Ma non finirebbe un cazzo. Tu sei un'handicappata che "occhio non vede, cuore non duole". Mica che tuo marito magari non ci si prende pure il caffè con qualche zoccolona, è che tu PREFERISCI non vedere. Perchè? Perchè non vuoi lasciarlo. Perchè? Perchè DIPENDI da lui. Ecco perchè se ti prendessi pure a calci, con tutta la pasta di cui dici d'essere fatta, rimarresti lì attaccata ai suoi pantaloni, giustificandoti ed autoassolvendoti con qualche farlocca teorizzazione alla cazzo di cane, complice uno stronzo di prete che pur di non sfasciare una famiglia (SACRA) ti farebbe passare le peggio purghe dicendoti che va bene, che dev'essere così e che anche Gesù ha sofferto tanto ed il Signore te ne renderà merito in paradiso. Brutta stordita.


----------



## drusilla (30 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, secondo me siamo proprio difettosi a pensarla in questo modo.
> Non è normale e sono la prima io a dirlo.
> Ma questo non cambia le cose e il proprio sentire, per mio marito sapere che sono andata a letto con un altro sarebbe una catastrofe, per me lo sarebbe *se mentre passo, lo vedessi seduto sorridente ad un bar con un'altra*...anzi, so già come finirebbe.


ma dai. Perfino ai cagnolini li facciamo fare feste ad altri che non siano il padrone....  vuoi essere la padrona dei suoi sorrisi???


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Si*

Capisco tutto,compredno tutto,non condivido un cazzo.
Io quando perdo la testa,vedo solo lei,FINE.Il resto....non mi appartiene.


----------



## rewindmee (30 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> benvenuto
> La tua ipotesi mi sembra la scoperta dell'acqua calda. Molti dei traditi che approdano a questo forum non sono devastati per una scopata fuori casa, ma perché *si ritrovano con una caterva di bugie*, di.....no vabbè non ho voglia di spiegare....leggiti qualche storia e forse capisci.


In effetti secondo l'autore del thread questo rischio non si corre, seguendo la sua teoria


----------



## DoubleW (30 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, questo in un mondo ideale che è comunque sempre stato il mio mondo su cui orientare la mia vita di coppia e non.
> 
> Sull'ultima frase che ho evidenziato, cosa intendi?
> Scioglimento da parte del traditore o da parte del tradito?
> Perché se è da parte del traditore siamo sempre nel mondo ideale, se è da parte del tradito, bé, quasi sicuramente sarebbe quello che accadrebbe se scoprisse la "sperimentazione".


Da parte del traditore, in un mondo ideale.
Da parte del tradito in quello reale.


----------



## Spot (30 Marzo 2015)

defcon5000 ha detto:


> La cattiva notizia è che la fedeltà (quasi) non esiste. La buona notizia è che non ne hai bisogno.
> 
> 
> Scrivo questo messaggio per gettare una luce nuova sulla fedeltà, in mancanza della quale tutto si rompe, assunta come unico modello possibile, potrebbe non esserlo.
> ...


Ok, ma è così semplice distiguere il trasporto "sessuale" con quello sentimentale?
Io non ne sono tanto convinta.

Per questo metto in dubbio che si tratti solo di retaggio culturale. Quando due persone stanno insieme, vivono l'istinto di stabilire una certa forma di esclusività.
La forma di esclusività più tangibile e basilare è quella fisica e sessuale.
Quella emotiva è invece così sfumata da essere molto difficile da definire e gestire.

Brindo alle coppie che ne sono capaci, non mi stupisce che molte non lo siano, al di là dei retaggi culturali.



Detto questo, dal mio punto di vista ogni forma di vivere il rapporto di coppia è assolutamente degno di dignità, finchè questo non porta a danneggiare nessuno dei due.


----------



## Homer (30 Marzo 2015)

defcon5000 ha detto:


> La cattiva notizia è che la fedeltà (quasi) non esiste. La buona notizia è che non ne hai bisogno.
> 
> 
> Scrivo questo messaggio per gettare una luce nuova sulla fedeltà, in mancanza della quale tutto si rompe, assunta come unico modello possibile, potrebbe non esserlo.
> ...



Ma vai a cagare..........guarda che qui dentro con sti discorsi non te la da nessuno, come cazzo dobbiamo dirvelo che non è un sito di incontri??? :facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Homer ha detto:


> Ma vai a cagare..........guarda che qui dentro con sti discorsi non te la da nessuno, come cazzo dobbiamo dirvelo che non è un sito di incontri??? :facepalm::facepalm:


Il problema e che non te la danno a prescindere...


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma vai a cagare..........guarda che qui dentro con sti discorsi non te la da nessuno, come cazzo dobbiamo dirvelo che non è un sito di incontri??? :facepalm::facepalm:


vabbè Homer non somatizzare.
Se ci tiene tanto ad avere ragione, lasciagliela.
Per me sono solo fatti suoi, cosa fanno lui e sua moglie.


----------



## Nicka (30 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma vai a cagare..........guarda che qui dentro con sti discorsi non te la da nessuno, come cazzo dobbiamo dirvelo che non è un sito di incontri??? :facepalm::facepalm:


Forse invece cercava masculi che gliene dessero alla moglie... 
Masculi! Fatevi avanti!!!


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il problema e che non te la danno a prescindere...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

chiacchiere e distintivo, solo chiacchiere e distintivo....


----------



## Homer (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il problema e che non te la danno a prescindere...


Eppure ci sarà un modo per convincerle


----------



## Homer (30 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vabbè Homer non somatizzare.
> Se ci tiene tanto ad avere ragione, lasciagliela.
> Per me sono solo fatti suoi, cosa fanno lui e sua moglie.


Hai ragione Sbri.....consumo i tasti della tastiera per nulla


----------



## Homer (30 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Forse invece cercava masculi che gliene dessero alla moglie...
> Masculi! Fatevi avanti!!!


Cazzo, ma sai che non ci avevo pensato, che ingenuo che sono?? Allora il discorso cambia... :rotfl::rotfl: Aspè che lo contatto in PVT e gli lascio il mio cell, speriamo sia di Milano e dintorni, non ho voglia di spostarmi troppo

Nicka, ti devo un preservat......ops un caffè :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> Eppure ci sarà un modo per convincerle


Io ci ho rinuciato.Eppure fuori da qui ho un discreto successo...


----------



## Homer (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ci ho rinuciato.Eppure fuori da qui ho un discreto successo...



Cos'hanno gli altri che noi non abbiamo??


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Eppure ci sarà un modo per convincerle


Allora, per personale esperienza si possono escludere:
- mp formato ciclostile con l'incipit AAA
- mp con contenuto porno non richiesto ma che soprattutto non sortisce l'effetto desiderato
- mp dove si esorta l'utentessa a mettersi in competizione con altra utentessa per il predominio sul territorio.

... altro non so.


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Cos'hanno gli altri che noi non abbiamo??



fanno la pesca a strascico...


----------



## Homer (30 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora, per personale esperienza si possono escludere:
> - mp formato ciclostile con l'incipit AAA
> - mp con contenuto porno non richiesto ma che soprattutto non sortisce l'effetto desiderato
> - mp dove si esorta l'utentessa a mettersi in competizione con altra utentessa per il predominio sul territorio.
> ...



Il tuo primo suggerimento l'ho già messo in pratica ma senza successo.
Il secondo pure e mi è tornato indietro l'mp con la foto di un cazzo. Avrò mica sbagliato utente
Per la terza non saprei chi mettere in competizione, forse Minerva con Lizzi??


----------



## Homer (30 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> fanno la pesca a strascico...


e che rete bisogna avere?? Siete in tante


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> e che rete bisogna avere?? Siete in tante



e che ne so, te sembro una che abbocca io?


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Homer ha detto:


> Cos'hanno gli altri che noi non abbiamo??


Poca dignità?un pisello piccolo?sarà mica colpa nostra se le donne di oggi adorano quelli piccoli?e mi spiego il successo di certi elementi qui dentro.....!Cosa abbiamo che gli altri non hanno?homer aprici un 3d....perchè non ispiriamo alle donne?


----------



## Homer (30 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> e che ne so, te sembro una che abbocca io?



Ma che ne so....si chiama appunto a strascico.....chi piglio piglio :rotfl:


----------



## Homer (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Poca dignità?un pisello piccolo?sarà mica colpa nostra s*e le donne di oggi adorano quelli piccoli?*e mi spiego il successo di certi elementi qui dentro.....!Cosa abbiamo che gli altri non hanno?homer aprici un 3d....perchè non ispiriamo alle donne?


Chissà Zadig quanto tromba allora :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma che ne so....si chiama appunto a strascico.....chi piglio piglio :rotfl:



vado a lavorà... che è meglio


----------



## DoubleW (30 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dire di un comportamento riferito all'uomo che è contronatura, attribuendo peraltro un'accezione negativa, è la cosa più sciocca e vuota di significato che si possa fare.
> A meno che a farlo non sia qualcuno che per convinzione o fede non osteggi il progresso in ogni sua forma, comprese le cure mediche.
> Millenni che andiamo contro natura. E meno male, aggiungo.


infatti non è contronatura, altrimenti non avverrebbe, 
e questione di paradigmi diversi.

Basta saperlo.


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*homer*



Homer ha detto:


> Chissà Zadig quanto tromba allora :rotfl::rotfl:


Si,con il culo tromba una cifra....:rotfl:


----------



## spleen (30 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> infatti non è contronatura, altrimenti non avverrebbe,
> e questione di paradigmi diversi.
> 
> Basta saperlo.





Diletta ha detto:


> Ma infatti, c'è qualcosa che non torna.
> Se, mediamente, si resta così di merda nello scoprire un tradimento potrebbe dire che l'essere umano non ce la fa, per sua natura, ad accettarlo e non per motivi culturali, ma proprio perché gli provoca un dolore pazzesco che lo fa vivere male.
> Se le coppie si sfanno per un tradimento vuol dire che è immensamente difficile da superare.
> Allora perché questo contrasto: siamo attratti verso altri ma, al tempo stesso, non si può andare con altri perché la scoperta farebbe soffrire terribilmente l'altro.
> *Può essere che questa sia un'altra prova difficile che viene data a noi esseri umani per accrescere di virtù*?


Propendo per una nostra difficoltà oggettiva di stabilire un ruolo preciso della "natura dell' uomo" entro il confine etico  medio condiviso della nostra società.
Se noti bene (ed è motivo del mio scetticismo in proposito) la "natura" viene usata troppo frequentemente come giustificazione per teorie, idee e credo vari, da gente che nemmeno la studia, che non capisce un cazzo di evoluzione, biologia, etologia, classificazione. Semplicemente spesso estrapolano solo quello che serve da "stampella" alle proprie idee.


----------



## free (30 Marzo 2015)

defcon5000 ha detto:


> La cattiva notizia è che la fedeltà (quasi) non esiste. La buona notizia è che non ne hai bisogno.
> 
> 
> Scrivo questo messaggio per gettare una luce nuova sulla fedeltà, in mancanza della quale tutto si rompe, assunta come unico modello possibile, potrebbe non esserlo.
> ...



sembri sottovalutare che l'innamoramento è alquanto imprevedibile
poi parli di eccitazione da parte tue riguardo alle avventure di tua moglie (a proposito, ma le tue?), il che è un altro aspetto importante che secondo me condiziona tutto quello che hai scritto


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Propendo per una nostra difficoltà oggettiva di stabilire un ruolo preciso della "natura dell' uomo" entro il confine etico  medio condiviso della nostra società.
> Se noti bene (ed è motivo del mio scetticismo in proposito) la "natura" viene usata troppo frequentemente come giustificazione per teorie, idee e credo vari, da gente che nemmeno la studia, che non capisce un cazzo di evoluzione, biologia, etologia, classificazione. Semplicemente spesso estrapolano solo quello che serve da "stampella" alle proprie idee.


Come non quotarti. 
Ritengo che il problema non sia superabile finchè legato anche solo in minima parte a una qualsiasi idea di "etica naturale".


----------



## Mary The Philips (30 Marzo 2015)

defcon5000 ha detto:


> Be', mia moglie va a letto anche con altri uomini, con mio accordo e sinceramente anche eccitazione, ci amiamo, siamo attratti l'uno dall'altra, siamo felici insieme e abbiamo una bella famiglia.
> 
> 
> Gli altri si tradiscono e poi si lasciano. Noi ci amiamo e siamo felici. Non vi viene il sospetto che abbiamo ragione noi?



Nu.

Ammesso e non concesso che la pappardella sia vera, e può essere, da quanto tempo va avanti leicheècosìfeliceetuticieccitipure? Un anno, due, tre? 

Scoppierai, amico. Scoppierete. Fidati


----------



## spleen (30 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Come non quotarti.
> Ritengo che il problema non sia superabile finchè legato anche solo in minima parte a una qualsiasi idea di "etica naturale".


E tu pensa che il "deismo" e la "religione naturale" come fonti di etica sono state storicamente un parto dell'epoca illuminista.
Ma si anfrebbe lontani col discorso.


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> E tu pensa che il "deismo" e la "religione naturale" come fonti di etica sono state storicamente un parto dell'epoca illuminista.
> Ma si anfrebbe lontani col discorso.


Oltre ad andare lontani, credo finirei facilmente a litigare con qualcuno!


----------



## Nobody (30 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Probabilmente lo faceva pure prima.


:rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (30 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> infatti non è contronatura, altrimenti non avverrebbe,
> e questione di paradigmi diversi.
> 
> Basta saperlo.



Secondo me (ma io non faccio testo) trattasi proprio di comportamento contronatura, il quale si attua perché eticamente corretto e per altre ragioni, non ultime la paura di mettere in pericolo una unione a cui si tiene.
Ma, per la maggior parte di noi umani non ci viene naturale.


----------



## drusilla (30 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Secondo me (ma io non faccio testo) trattasi proprio di comportamento contronatura, il quale si attua perché eticamente corretto e per altre ragioni, non ultime la paura di mettere in pericolo una unione a cui si tiene.
> Ma, per la maggior parte di noi umani non ci viene naturale.


Andare contronatura sarebbe eticamente corretto?


----------



## free (30 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Nu.
> 
> Ammesso e non concesso che la pappardella sia vera, e può essere, da quanto tempo va avanti leicheècosìfeliceetuticieccitipure? Un anno, due, tre?
> 
> Scoppierai, amico. Scoppierete. Fidati



anche secondo me aprire la porta a terzi porta al disastro, alla lunga...


----------



## Diletta (30 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Andare contronatura sarebbe eticamente corretto?



Sì, quando si è legati da un rapporto di coppia non è morale né etico andare con altri/e che non siano il tuo partner.
A meno che la coppia abbia altri patti condivisi, come abbiamo sempre sottolineato.


----------



## DoubleW (30 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Secondo me (ma io non faccio testo) trattasi proprio di comportamento contronatura, il quale si attua perché eticamente corretto e per altre ragioni, non ultime la paura di mettere in pericolo una unione a cui si tiene.
> Ma, per la maggior parte di noi umani non ci viene naturale.


Con il non è contronatura, intendevo banalmente, il fatto che naturalmente è 
possibile comportarsi in entrambe i modi, sono altre poi le considerazioni 
personali che portano lo scegliere il modo in cui un essere umano si comporta.
Come dici il voler salvaguardare un unione a cui si tiene è sicuramente 
determinante, anche secondo me.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Secondo me (ma io non faccio testo) trattasi proprio di comportamento *contronatura*, il quale si attua perché *eticamente corretto *e per altre ragioni, non ultime la paura di mettere in pericolo una unione a cui si tiene.
> Ma, per la maggior parte di noi umani non ci viene naturale.


eh?


----------



## angela (30 Marzo 2015)

Io sinceramente faccio fatica a capire. Parlo a chi accetta la "condivisione" del compagno/a, magari anche sapendo come e quando accade. Ma come si fa? Non vi viene l'ulcera al solo pensiero?!? Boh io sono decisamente antica... e magari fuori moda, ma di coppie aperte che stanno insieme da decenni io non ne conosco. Generalmente quello "aperto" è uno solo e l'altro "accetta" (per i più disparati motivi) oppure lo fanno insieme, ma li è un gioco di coppia ed è un altro paio di maniche....


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Marzo 2015)

defcon5000 ha detto:


> La cattiva notizia è che la fedeltà (quasi) non esiste. La buona notizia è che non ne hai bisogno.
> 
> 
> Scrivo questo messaggio per gettare una luce nuova sulla fedeltà, in mancanza della quale tutto si rompe, assunta come unico modello possibile, potrebbe non esserlo.
> ...


Diciamo che il tuo rispettabilissimo discorso può andare bene per te e per un' irrilevante mini minoranza.
Sarai mica uno che organizza scambi di coppia ?


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Secondo me (ma io non faccio testo) trattasi proprio di comportamento contronatura, il quale si attua perché eticamente corretto e per altre ragioni, non ultime la paura di mettere in pericolo una unione a cui si tiene.
> Ma, per la maggior parte di noi umani non ci viene naturale.


nulla che accade è per definizione "contro natura". La natura permette ogni cosa, semmai noi umani eticamente costruiamo dei "limiti" che ci permettono di vivere in maniera socialmente accettabile. Che poi, se proprio vogliamo entrare nel merito, la natura generalmente incoraggia la promiscuità sessuale in quasi tutte le specie.


----------



## spleen (31 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> nulla che accade è per definizione "contro natura". La natura permette ogni cosa, semmai noi umani eticamente costruiamo dei "limiti" che ci permettono di vivere in maniera socialmente accettabile. Che poi, se proprio vogliamo entrare nel merito, la natura generalmente incoraggia la promiscuità sessuale in quasi tutte le specie.


...e anche per contro le cure parentali che sono l'embrione di "famiglia" specialmente per le specie più evolute.
Sono d' accordo con te l' ho già detto prima che comunque è un terreno scivoloso.
La natura ribadisco che dovrebbe essere studiata per capire innanzi tutto, non per essere interpretata per "stampelle"
a conclusioni di tipo etico.
Ciao


----------



## Diletta (31 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> nulla che accade è per definizione "contro natura". La natura permette ogni cosa, semmai noi umani eticamente costruiamo dei "limiti" che ci permettono di vivere in maniera socialmente accettabile. Che poi, se proprio vogliamo entrare nel merito,* la natura generalmente incoraggia la promiscuità sessuale in quasi tutte le specie*.




Ma infatti, non mi sono spiegata bene.
Penso che tu voglia dire che la natura la incoraggia in quasi tutte le specie compresa la nostra.
Per questo intendo dire che i limiti che ci siamo dati sono in contrasto con la nostra naturalità.


----------



## spleen (31 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma infatti, non mi sono spiegata bene.
> Penso che tu voglia dire che la natura la incoraggia in quasi tutte le specie compresa la nostra.
> *Per questo intendo dire che i limiti che ci siamo dati sono in contrasto con la nostra naturalità*.





Nobody ha detto:


> nulla che accade è per definizione "contro natura". La natura permette ogni cosa, semmai noi umani eticamente costruiamo dei "limiti" che ci permettono di vivere in maniera socialmente accettabile. Che poi, se proprio vogliamo entrare nel merito, la natura generalmente incoraggia la promiscuità sessuale in quasi tutte le specie.


Dimostrazione pratica in tempo reale di una strumentalizzazione di cui dicevo sopra.


----------



## Diletta (31 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Dimostrazione pratica in tempo reale di una strumentalizzazione di cui dicevo sopra.


Ma io non tiro nessuna conclusione, non ne avrei il potere.
Mi sto interrogando cercando qualche ipotesi e annaspando.


----------



## spleen (31 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma io non tiro nessuna conclusione, non ne avrei il potere.
> *Mi sto interrogando cercando qualche ipotesi e annaspando*.


Si, lo capisco sai, è un po' il destino della nostra natura umana, volevo solo mettere in evidenza come talvolta si cerchi di trarre disperatamente delle conclusioni, utilizzando tutto quello che abbiamo a disposizione, anche arbitrariamente.
Ciao


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> ...e anche per contro le cure parentali che sono l'embrione di "famiglia" specialmente per le specie più evolute.
> Sono d' accordo con te l' ho già detto prima che comunqueè un terreno scivoloso.
> *La natura ribadisco che dovrebbe essere studiata per capire innanzi tutto, non per essere interpretata per "stampelle"
> a conclusioni di tipo etico.*
> Ciao


Ciao spleen, totalmente d'accordo con te. La natura è amorale, e fa da "specchio" a tutto ciò che ci si vuol mettere davanti. Le immagini riflesse sono tutto tranne che insegnamenti etici.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma infatti, non mi sono spiegata bene.
> Penso che tu voglia dire che la natura la incoraggia in quasi tutte le specie compresa la nostra.
> Per questo intendo dire che i limiti che ci siamo dati sono in contrasto con la nostra naturalità.


e quindi?
Ma tu credi che in natura siano possibili i trapianti, la chemio, le trasfusioni di sangue?
Vedi razzi spuntare dagli alberi?
Vedi scimmie con la cravatta?
Vedi fogne sorgere spontanee come radici?
Cani usare il cesso?
Come fai a parlare domineiddio di naturalità applicata ad una specie che da quando è presente su questo mondo cerca di addomesticare pro  domo sua, quando non di sovvertire ogni legge della fisica, ogni istinto, ogni proprietà naturale.
Sta cosa del contro natura che ha sempre questa accezione di andare contro ciò che è buono in quanto naturale.
Come i tumori, le malattie degenerative, le malattie genetiche: tutte cose naturali.
L'uomo la natura la sfrutta, la sfida, la modifica da quando ha cominciato a camminare eretto.
Ti pare che in natura tu possa trovare un pappagallo che parla come Sant'Agostino?
La fusione a freddo ti pare una roba naturale?
La biogenetica? 
Un missile che parte da un satellite in base ad un impulso dato da un dito che schiaccia un bottone e fa milioni di morti, ti pare naturale?
E quale sarebbe quindi la natura dell'uomo?
L'uomo che ha estinto specie, abbattuto foreste, sterminato a milioni altri esseri della sua stessa specie?
Non è forse meglio che continui a combatterla la sua natura, questo strano animale che uccide per divertimento ed è così insensatamente avido in ogni suo bisogno?


----------



## drusilla (31 Marzo 2015)

Ma non è Diletta che dice che dobbiamo abbandonarci alla natura, è l'autore del 3d


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e quindi?
> Ma tu credi che in natura siano possibili i trapianti, la chemio, le trasfusioni di sangue?
> Vedi razzi spuntare dagli alberi?
> Vedi scimmie con la cravatta?
> ...


Chiedo alla celeste amministrazione di abilitarmi ad assegnare più verdi di quanto al momento mi è consentito a questa donna.


----------



## Don Chisciotte (31 Marzo 2015)

Ritorno dopo un po' e premetto che non ho letto tutti i post( un po' qua e un po' là).

Personalmente  non ho la verità in tasca e non so cosa sia meglio o peggio, o  perlomeno non ho la convinzione che quello che sia meglio per qualcuno  lo sia per un altro.

L'esperienza di chi ha aperto il topic  esprime un parere oggettivo e incontrovertibile: se non considerassimo  l'esclusività sessuale un valore da difendere a tutti i costi avremmo un  problema in meno.

Questa cosa non è contestabile, ma è come dire  che se fossi bisessuale avrei il 50% di possibilità in più di trovare  un partner adeguato.

Natura sì e natura no, preconcetti culturali  sì e preconcetti culturali no, ognuno dirà la sua e ognuno si sarà  fatta una sua opinione, ma l'altro dato oggettivo e incontrovertibile è  che se io ho un sentire diverso vorrei fosse rispettato e non sfruttato  in nome di chi sa quale pretesto.

Ho letto per esempio in qualche  post che bisognerebbe capire se l'esclusività sessuale è stato un  valore esplicitato, come se un qualsiasi traditore potesse pensare una  cosa del tipo "non credevo ti potesse infastidire la cosa".

Se  qualcuno vi ha mai detto una cosa del genere aggiunge ipocrisia  all'ipocrisia, perchè allora non avrebbe senso nascondere, dire bugie e  utilizzare stratagemmi per "non essere scoperti".


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e quindi?
> Ma tu credi che in natura siano possibili i trapianti, la chemio, le trasfusioni di sangue?
> Vedi razzi spuntare dagli alberi?
> Vedi scimmie con la cravatta?
> ...


Tutto vero, anche se ci sarebbe da aggiungere che l'intelligenza che permette all'uomo di fare tutte queste cose è anch'essa un prodotto della natura, e quindi che tutto ciò che hai citato è comunque figlio della natura.


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Tutto vero, anche se ci sarebbe da aggiungere che *l'intelligenza* che permette all'uomo di fare tutte queste cose è anch'essa un prodotto della natura, e quindi che tutto ciò che hai citato è comunque figlio della natura.


Infatti credo che il problema principale stia nel considerarla invece un "successo _personale_" e fruirne come un conto in banca inesauribile.


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Infatti credo che il problema principale *stia nel considerarla invece un "successo personale"* e fruirne come un conto in banca inesauribile.


immagina che certi evoluzionisti iniziano a considerarla una mutazione negativa per la specie... comunque siamo totalmente ot.


----------



## spleen (31 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Tutto vero, anche se ci sarebbe da aggiungere che l'intelligenza che permette all'uomo di fare tutte queste cose è anch'essa un prodotto della natura, e quindi che tutto ciò che hai citato è comunque figlio della natura.


Mi associo, senza nulla togliere a quello che ha scritto Sbri, ritengo che molte volte ci si scordi che l'uomo è natura, immerso nella natura e non un "corpo" estraneo.


----------



## Diletta (31 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e quindi?
> Ma tu credi che in natura siano possibili i trapianti, la chemio, le trasfusioni di sangue?
> Vedi razzi spuntare dagli alberi?
> Vedi scimmie con la cravatta?
> ...



Ma infatti, come ha detto Drusilla, non intendo dare accezione negativa al "contronatura".
La mia era soltanto, ma l'avevo già detto, una riflessione.
Non a caso, ho anche espresso il pensiero su quanto sia amorale il tradimento in una coppia se perpetrato di nascosto, anche se motivato dalla istintualità che ci viene dalla natura.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma infatti, come ha detto Drusilla, non intendo dare accezione negativa al "contronatura".
> La mia era soltanto, ma l'avevo già detto, una riflessione.
> Non a caso, ho anche espresso il pensiero su quanto sia amorale il tradimento in una coppia se perpetrato di nascosto, anche se motivato dalla istintualità che ci viene dalla natura.


Mi raccomando la via crucis. W Gesù risorto.


----------



## Diletta (31 Marzo 2015)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> Ritorno dopo un po' e premetto che non ho letto tutti i post( un po' qua e un po' là).
> 
> Personalmente  non ho la verità in tasca e non so cosa sia meglio o peggio, o  perlomeno non ho la convinzione che quello che sia meglio per qualcuno  lo sia per un altro.
> 
> ...



Infatti, il concetto non passa perché fa acqua da tutte le parti!
Non c'è proprio nessun bisogno di esplicitare l'esclusività fisica perché in una coppia è palese che ci debba essere.
Se mai, va reso esplicito se la si pensa diversamente, così da essere liberi di decidere.
E' un tranello in cui i traditi devono stare attenti a non cascare.


----------



## Diletta (31 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi raccomando la via crucis. W Gesù risorto.



Stamani mi va di mandarti a cagare!
Posso? :mexican:


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Stamani mi va di mandarti a cagare!
> Posso? :mexican:


E' la settimana Santa, Diletta.


----------



## spleen (31 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' la settimana Santa, Diletta.


Ma infatti ti ha chiesto il permesso, ha detto ... posso?


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi associo, senza nulla togliere a quello che ha scritto Sbri, ritengo che molte volte ci si scordi che l'uomo è natura, immerso nella natura e non un "corpo" estraneo.


Verissimo! L'unico appunto che faccio è che per avere un quadro affidabile del successo evolutivo dell'"uomo immerso nella natura contemporaneo" bisognerebbe poter fare un passettino di lato e considerare - anche solo dal punto di vista antropologico - un intero percorso adattivo che è ancora assolutamente in fieri.

Poi c'è anche il problema di considerare contemporaneo soltanto l'andamento degli ultimi due secoli. Insomma, ancora dove stiamo andando (di qui a breve e non solo) non è ancora assolutamente chiaro! Riprenderei il discorso tra 40.000 anni per una breve verifica.


----------



## spleen (31 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Verissimo! L'unico appunto che faccio è che per avere un quadro affidabile del successo evolutivo dell'"uomo immerso nella natura contemporaneo" bisognerebbe poter fare un passettino di lato e considerare - anche solo dal punto di vista antropologico - un intero percorso adattivo che è ancora assolutamente in fieri.
> 
> Poi c'è anche il problema di considerare contemporaneo soltanto l'andamento degli ultimi due secoli. Insomma, ancora dove stiamo andando (di qui a breve e non solo) non è ancora assolutamente chiaro! *Riprenderei il discorso tra 40.000 anni per una breve verifica*.


Sarebbe forte, ma ho la vaga impressione che non dureremo (come specie intendo) altri 40.000 years.
E spero di sbagliare.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma infatti ti ha chiesto il permesso, ha detto ... posso?


Ma nella settimana Santa non dovrebe neanche venirle in mente un pensiero così.


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Sarebbe forte, ma ho la vaga impressione che non dureremo (come specie intendo) altri 40.000 years.
> E spero di sbagliare.


Ho paura che come specie sarà già difficile riuscire a vedere il XXII° secolo... anche se probabilmente una volta si riuscisse a superare questo collo di bottiglia, molte possibilità si riaprirebbero.


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Sarebbe forte, ma ho la vaga impressione che non dureremo (come specie intendo) altri 40.000 years.
> E spero di sbagliare.


Ma sai, io avrei puntato su Neanderthalensis, un 200.000 anni fa.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma sai, io avrei puntato su Neanderthalensis, un 200.000 anni fa.


Mi fa un pronostico su una partita che me lo gioco?


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi fa un pronostico su una partita che me lo gioco?


Se si tratta di una partita a scacchi, sì.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Se si tratta di una partita a scacchi, sì.


Calcio. Vai.


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Calcio. Vai.


Non so nemmeno che squadre giocano in Italia.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non so nemmeno che squadre giocano in Italia.


Tu basta che mi dici chi vince secondo te, che io poi punto sull'altro.


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu basta che mi dici chi vince secondo te, che io poi punto sull'altro.


Vince l'Inter. Tutto.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Vince l'Inter. Tutto.


Daje.


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Daje.


Era mio padre interista, credo. Ci giocava Roberto Baggio, vero?


----------



## spleen (31 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Daje.


Sei interista?


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Sei interista?


Non hai seguito, mi sa.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Era mio padre interista, credo. Ci giocava Roberto Baggio, vero?


Nella Juve sicuro, non so per l'Inter.


----------



## perplesso (31 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Era mio padre interista, credo. Ci giocava Roberto Baggio, vero?


un paio di anni,alla fine degli anni Novanta.


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nella Juve sicuro, non so per l'Inter.


Ma allora pure tu non sei ferrato!


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma allora pure tu non sei ferrato!


Non ci capisco un cazzo di niente.


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ci capisco un cazzo di niente.


Rotfl!


----------



## spleen (31 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ci capisco un cazzo di niente.


E siamo in tre


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> E siamo in tre


Questo non dovrebbe renderci interessanti agli occhi delle utentesse?


----------



## spleen (31 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Questo non dovrebbe renderci interessanti agli occhi delle utentesse?


Non credere, sono quasi tutte tifose sfegatate, roba da curva, da hooligans.


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Non credere, sono quasi tutte tifose sfegatate, roba da curva, da hooligans.


Brividi.


----------



## Irrisoluto (31 Marzo 2015)

*Riformulazione del problema*

Non ho letto tutte le risposte, non condivido il tono profetico del post iniziale; ma viene posto un problema fondamentale.
Che non è tanto nel modello che propone, che lo trovo anche troppo debole; è un compromesso che non funziona.
Per quanto mi riguarda, può saltare anche il concetto di coppia, di famiglia e compagnia cantante.
Il punto infatti non è accettare o godere delle corna.

Provo a riformulare: 
1. c'è un dato di fatto: desideriamo altre persone, anche se ci sentiamo innamorati
2. la fedeltà che si chiede è solo la repressione di un desiderio.

E a me non sta bene.
Per due motivi:
1. per me è tradimento già solo il desiderare, che questo desiderio si realizzi o meno
2. non voglio che la persona che amo reprima un desiderio.
Per questo la coppia va fatta saltare per aria, o almeno ripensata radicalmente, sotto forme nuove.
Chi di voi fa davvero i conti con il fatto che TUTTI  (in genere, a parte rare eccezioni) provano desideri al di fuori della coppia? Non vi fa soffrire ugualmente se la persona che amata desidera altri? Non vi darebbe fastidio anche se si reprimesse?


----------



## drusilla (31 Marzo 2015)

cari, da la c'è un altro topic dove si chiede gentilmente agli utenti di descriversi... andate di là se non l'avete ancora fatto. Li potete aggiungere come informazione di interesse: indifferente al calcio:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (31 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Questo non dovrebbe renderci interessanti agli occhi delle utentesse?


Dipende. Per una come me che andrebbe allo stadio ogni domenica anche no


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> cari, da la c'è un altro topic dove si chiede gentilmente agli utenti di descriversi... andate di là se non l'avete ancora fatto. Li potete aggiungere come informazione di interesse: indifferente al calcio:carneval:


L'ho evitato accuratamente. Nell'ambito della domanda e dell'offerta, se sono io a vendere ho meno margine di trattativa!


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende. Per una come me che andrebbe allo stadio ogni domenica anche no


Cordialmente, brividi.


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende. Per una come me che andrebbe allo stadio ogni domenica anche no


e brava farfalla :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Marzo 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutte le risposte, non condivido il tono profetico del post iniziale; ma viene posto un problema fondamentale.
> Che non è tanto nel modello che propone, che lo trovo anche troppo debole; è un compromesso che non funziona.
> Per quanto mi riguarda, può saltare anche il concetto di coppia, di famiglia e compagnia cantante.
> Il punto infatti non è accettare o godere delle corna.
> ...


Irre, il modo di vivere la sessualità è soggettivo.
Le relazioni sono il frutto dell'incontro di due soggettive, in un periodo.
questo per dire che dipende: non tutti concepiamo la sessualità con le stesse caratteristiche ma addirittura in relazioni diverse, con persone diverse, abbiamo desideri e bisogni diversi sia nella sfera sessuale, sia nella sfera etica che si riflette sul comportamento quotidiano, che possono variare anche a seconda del momento storico della nostra vita.
'La coppia' non esiste come sostantivo ma come aggettivo di relazione: alla coppia quindi non puoi associare regole generali.
Secondo me.


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Questo non dovrebbe renderci interessanti agli occhi delle utentesse?


dipende 
a me piace andare allo stadio e non mi perdo mai una partita. mai una.


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> dipende
> a me piace andare allo stadio e non mi perdo mai una partita. mai una.


Brividi tendenti a convulsioni.


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Brividi tendenti a convulsioni.


sono un maschiaccio, col tacco 10 ma pur sempre un maschiaccio :singleeye:


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> sono un maschiaccio, col tacco 10 ma pur sempre un maschiaccio :singleeye:


So che non te la prendi, ma è come se dovendo uscire con te io venissi vestito così.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> sono un maschiaccio, col tacco 10 ma pur sempre un maschiaccio :singleeye:


Da fidanzata la domenica o mollavo a casa il fidanzato e andavo allo stadio con mio padre o giravo con la radiolina


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da fidanzata la domenica o mollavo a casa il fidanzato e andavo allo stadio con mio padre o giravo con la radiolina


Criminale!!


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da fidanzata la domenica o mollavo a casa il fidanzato e andavo allo stadio con mio padre o giravo con la radiolina


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

io per fortuna ho (quasi sempre) frequentato uomini tifosi


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> So che non te la prendi, ma è come se dovendo uscire con te io venissi vestito così.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (31 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Criminale!!


Così finisci per odiarmi del tutto; finale di Champion. Goal del Milan. Urlo come una pazza picchiando un pugno nel muro. Mio figlio piccolo dormiva sul
divano si é svegliato piangendo per lo spavento. Credo di averlo realizzato dopo almeno due o tre minuti....


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Così finisci per odiarmi del tutto; finale di Champion. Goal del Milan. Urlo come una pazza picchiando un pugno nel muro. Mio figlio piccolo dormiva sul
> divano si é svegliato piangendo per lo spavento. Credo di averlo realizzato dopo almeno due o tre minuti....


Guarda, continua a infastidirmi più la tifosa della madre degenere, arrivo a questo!


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Così finisci per odiarmi del tutto;* finale di Champion. Goal del Milan.* Urlo come una pazza picchiando un pugno nel muro. Mio figlio piccolo dormiva sul
> divano si é svegliato piangendo per lo spavento. Credo di averlo realizzato dopo almeno due o tre minuti....


ora dormirebbe sonni tranquilli...


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> So che non te la prendi, ma è come se dovendo uscire con te io venissi vestito così.


ma se stavi potando la vigna e ti è capitato un imprevisto, rischiavi di far tardi ed allora sei andato all'appuntamento senza passare da casa, la cosa può essere apprezzabile.
Domandina: ma una donna che si sofferma troppo sulle apparenze... riesce poi ad apprezzare la sostanza?
Naturalmente vale anche per gli uomini.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Così finisci per odiarmi del tutto; finale di Champion. Goal del Milan. Urlo come una pazza picchiando un pugno nel muro. Mio figlio piccolo dormiva sul
> divano si é svegliato piangendo per lo spavento. Credo di averlo realizzato dopo almeno due o tre minuti....


certo che voi tifosi siete strani


----------



## Nocciola (31 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ora dormirebbe sonni tranquilli...


Non posso rubinarti.......ma tengo segnato e lo faccio alla prima occasione


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma se stavi potando la vigna e ti è capitato un imprevisto, rischiavi di far tardi ed allora sei andato all'appuntamento senza passare da casa, la cosa può essere apprezzabile.


Non ti rispondo perchè ritengo di star diventandoti fastidioso. 



> Domandina: ma una donna che si sofferma troppo sulle apparenze... riesce poi ad apprezzare la sostanza?
> Naturalmente vale anche per gli uomini.


Ma sai, tante volte non è questione di apparenze, ma di diottrie e stato di coscienza di chi si sofferma.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non ti rispondo perchè ritengo di star diventandoti fastidioso.
> 
> 
> 
> Ma sai, tante volte non è questione di apparenze, ma di diottrie e stato di coscienza di chi si sofferma.


Secondo me una persona con lo sguardo giusto può essere combinato come gli pare che io manco me ne accorgo.
Oddio, poi se ogni giorno me lo ritrovo inzaccherato e a brandelli magari qualche domandina me la faccio...


----------



## Nocciola (31 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me una persona con lo sguardo giusto può essere combinato come gli pare che io manco me ne accorgo.
> Oddio, poi se ogni giorno me lo ritrovo inzaccherato e a brandelli magari qualche domandina me la faccio...


Concordo assolutamente


----------



## free (31 Marzo 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutte le risposte, non condivido il tono profetico del post iniziale; ma viene posto un problema fondamentale.
> Che non è tanto nel modello che propone, che lo trovo anche troppo debole; è un compromesso che non funziona.
> Per quanto mi riguarda, può saltare anche il concetto di coppia, di famiglia e compagnia cantante.
> Il punto infatti non è accettare o godere delle corna.
> ...



boh secondo me sono discorsi molto teorici, poi la realtà è che la coppia ha casa, figli, parenti, stipendi, robe da pagare etc. etc., nel senso che le coppie si formano, poi possono anche saltare e formarsi nuove coppie, ma è sempre più difficile oggettivamente, come si potrebbe andare avanti così?...non è che siamo tipo uccelli migratori che ad ogni primavera arrivano, si pavoneggiano per trovare  un/una compagno/a, e costruiscono un nuovo nido!


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Concordo assolutamente


Nì. Ciò che indossi, che mangi, che dici, leggi, fai, ecc. esprime una scelta se non una direzione*. Sono il primo a cercare di non farsi fuorviare, ma non sono nemmeno cieco. Ho inoltre imparato a non aspettarmi che le persone possano _essere anche diverse_ da come mi si mostrano volontariamente/spontaneamente.

Probabilmente se affianchi allo sguardo cui alludevi sopra una svastica, anche se l'esempio è estremo, ci capiamo.

*Poi se davvero ti è successo un casino in vigna non vedo cosa ti si dovrebbe recriminare!!


----------



## Kid (1 Aprile 2015)

defcon5000 ha detto:


> La cattiva notizia è che la fedeltà (quasi) non esiste. La buona notizia è che non ne hai bisogno.
> 
> 
> Scrivo questo messaggio per gettare una luce nuova sulla fedeltà, in mancanza della quale tutto si rompe, assunta come unico modello possibile, potrebbe non esserlo.
> ...


Difficile darti torto. L'unico vero problema è, appunto, fare quel passetto culturale in avanti che permetta di accettare serenamente questo nuovo tipo di fedeltà, cosa non banale.


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh secondo me sono discorsi molto teorici, poi la realtà è che la coppia ha casa, figli, parenti, stipendi, robe da pagare etc. etc., nel senso che le coppie si formano, poi possono anche saltare e formarsi nuove coppie, ma è sempre più difficile oggettivamente, come si potrebbe andare avanti così?...non è che siamo tipo uccelli migratori che ad ogni primavera arrivano, si pavoneggiano per trovare  un/una compagno/a, e costruiscono un nuovo nido!


quoto. la coppia crea la "famiglia", diventa qualcos'altro, si mettono insieme le risorse.. lì è un po' più difficile mandare tutto per aria per assecondare i propri istinti riproduttivi 

per poter far sì che ogni individuo, anche il meno facoltoso (perché i ricchi lo fanno eh?) possa assecondare ogni desiderio in totale libertà dovremmo tornare all'età della pietra, caccia/pesca e baratto, senza lavoro, senza "famiglia" come istituzione, senza denaro, merci, veicoli, case, mutui, fidi bancari.. 

 e allora si sta insieme fino a che a uno gli va, se si desidera qualcun altro ci si va, si fanno figli col primo che capita e si vive in comunità.

La famiglia è un'istituzione in primis "economica", e ovviamente religiosa (per chi crede)


----------



## Stark72 (1 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> quoto. la coppia crea la "famiglia", diventa qualcos'altro, si mettono insieme le risorse.. *lì è un po' più difficile mandare tutto per aria per assecondare i propri istinti riproduttivi *
> 
> per poter far sì che ogni individuo, anche il meno facoltoso (perché i ricchi lo fanno eh?) possa assecondare ogni desiderio in totale libertà dovremmo tornare all'età della pietra, caccia/pesca e baratto, senza lavoro, senza "famiglia" come istituzione, senza denaro, merci, veicoli, case, mutui, fidi bancari..
> 
> ...


Cazzo, solo io ho trovato na gatta in calore


----------



## Diletta (1 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutte le risposte, non condivido il tono profetico del post iniziale; ma viene posto un problema fondamentale.
> Che non è tanto nel modello che propone, che lo trovo anche troppo debole; è un compromesso che non funziona.
> Per quanto mi riguarda, può saltare anche il concetto di coppia, di famiglia e compagnia cantante.
> Il punto infatti non è accettare o godere delle corna.
> ...



Ciao,
hai toccato un nervo scoperto perché è davvero un grosso problema.
E hai analizzato molto bene i motivi per cui a te non sta bene.
Però, come vedi, questi motivi sono in contrasto l'uno con l'altro perché:
1) fa dispiacere, se non proprio sofferenza, il fatto che la persona amata possa desiderare altri.
E' logico che sia così se si ama.
2) però, fa dispiacere anche il fatto che la persona amata si debba in qualche modo reprimere.

E allora, come se ne esce?
Quale potrebbe essere una forma nuova di coppia?
Non è mica facile...

Io l'ho "risolta" a modo mio, stabilendo dei confini molto ben delineati perché a me fa molto più dispiacere sapere che il mio lui si debba reprimere. E' un pensiero che non sopporto.
Io non mi reprimo assolutamente (sono una delle poche persone a cui non frega di nessuno al di fuori) e non vorrei mai che la persona che amo non fosse serena ed appagata come invece sono io.
Sul dispiacere che provo nel sapere che possa desiderare altre (perché questo è assodato) ci ho lavorato sopra parecchio e ora la cosa lascia il tempo che trova.
Quindi sì, anch'io ho fatto il mio bel compromesso.


----------



## Kid (1 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao,
> hai toccato un nervo scoperto perché è davvero un grosso problema.
> E hai analizzato molto bene i motivi per cui a te non sta bene.
> Però, come vedi, questi motivi sono in contrasto l'uno con l'altro perché:
> ...


Vuoi vedere che alla fine l'unica soluzione equa e indolore, alla fin fine, è quella utilizzata fino ad ora, ovvero le balle (raccontate bene però)?


----------



## Diletta (1 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Vuoi vedere che alla fine l'unica soluzione equa e indolore, alla fin fine, è quella utilizzata fino ad ora, ovvero le balle (raccontate bene però)?


Sì, per chi ce la fa a dirle mi sa che alla fine sia la cosa migliore.
Per me le cose si complicherebbero all'ennesima potenza perché, conoscendomi bene, mi sentirei come l'ultimo dei criminali e non avrei più vita, né se lo nascondessi né se confessassi.
Quindi, mi rimane la terza via, vale a dire continuare a stare sul binario giusto.
Non ho alternative neanche se volessi.
Bisogna avere una certa disposizione anche per tradire, ma io preferisco di gran lunga non avere questo "talento".


----------



## Tessa (1 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutte le risposte, non condivido il tono profetico del post iniziale; ma viene posto un problema fondamentale.
> Che non è tanto nel modello che propone, che lo trovo anche troppo debole; è un compromesso che non funziona.
> Per quanto mi riguarda, può saltare anche il concetto di coppia, di famiglia e compagnia cantante.
> Il punto infatti non è accettare o godere delle corna.
> ...


1. Tra desiderare di tradire e tradire veramente c'è di mezzo il mare
2. Preferisco la repressione
3. Se proprio non ci si sa reprimere che non ci si facesse beccare
4. Non tutti ma solo ALCUNI provano desideri al di fuori della coppia. TUTTI quelli che scrivono su questo forum sono parte di quegli alcuni o stanno con quegli alcuni


----------



## Kid (1 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> 1. Tra desiderare di tradire e tradire veramente c'è di mezzo il mare
> 2. Preferisco la repressione
> 3. Se proprio non ci si sa reprimere che non ci si facesse beccare
> 4. Non tutti ma solo ALCUNI provano desideri al di fuori della coppia. TUTTI quelli che scrivono su questo forum sono parte di quegli alcuni o stanno con quegli alcuni


1. quel mare altro non è che quella famosa occasione che ha reso ladro l'uomo
2. la repressione non ha MAI funzionato
3. quoto
4. non esiste uomo/donna al mondo che non abbia mai desiderato un'altra donna/uomo... chi dice il contrario o è un bugiardo, o non è umano


----------



## lothar57 (1 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> 1. Tra desiderare di tradire e tradire veramente c'è di mezzo il mare
> 2. Preferisco la repressione
> 3. Se proprio non ci si sa reprimere che non ci si facesse beccare
> 4. Non tutti ma solo ALCUNI provano desideri al di fuori della coppia. TUTTI quelli che scrivono su questo forum sono parte di quegli alcuni o stanno con quegli alcuni



1-macche'basta un'amen

2-preferisco divertirmi,magari tra un mese sono morto.

3-basta avere testa

4-anche qua'dissento...e'umano desiderare un'altra'o.specie dopo essere sposati,da una vita.


----------



## zadig (1 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> So che non te la prendi, ma è come se dovendo uscire con te io venissi vestito così.


con quello la simy ci si pulisce le unghie...


----------



## Diletta (1 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> 1. quel mare altro non è che quella famosa occasione che ha reso ladro l'uomo
> 2. la repressione non ha MAI funzionato
> 3. quoto
> *4. non esiste uomo/donna al mondo che non abbia mai desiderato un'altra donna/uomo... chi dice il contrario o è un bugiardo, o non è umano*



Presente!!
Esiste, esiste.
Bugiarda non sono, quindi mi fai venire il dubbio...ma no, sono umana, e non penso di essere una cavia da studiare.
O sì?


----------



## Diletta (1 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> 1. Tra desiderare di tradire e tradire veramente c'è di mezzo il mare
> 2. Preferisco la repressione
> 3. Se proprio non ci si sa reprimere che non ci si facesse beccare
> 4*. Non tutti ma solo ALCUNI provano desideri al di fuori della coppia. TUTTI quelli che scrivono su questo forum sono parte di quegli alcuni o stanno con quegli alcuni*



Ecco Tessa, questo è un punto che mi piacerebbe tanto approfondire, ma è impossibile...
Se sento gli amici uomini che conosco, questi mi dicono che qualche desiderio ce l'hanno e sono certi che ce l'abbiano un po' tutti, specie dopo tanti anni che si sta insieme con la stessa persona (spiacevole vero?).
Se mi misuro per me dico che allora come ci sono io ce ne saranno molte altre/i, ma penso che quanto prima affronterò il tema con le mie amiche con le quali non abbiamo mai accennato a questa cosa.
Potrei cominciare da te Tessa se non ti dispiace, tu hai o hai avuto desideri al di fuori?


----------



## Kid (1 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Presente!!
> Esiste, esiste.
> Bugiarda non sono, quindi mi fai venire il dubbio...ma no, sono umana, e non penso di essere una cavia da studiare.
> O sì?



E dai cazzarola... nemmeno un leggero prurito guardando il gnoccone di turno per strada?

Davvero, o non sei umana, o sei 'na figa de legno! :rotfl:


----------



## Mary The Philips (1 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco Tessa, questo è un punto che mi piacerebbe tanto approfondire, ma è impossibile...
> Se sento gli amici uomini che conosco, questi mi dicono che qualche desiderio ce l'hanno e sono certi che ce l'abbiano un po' tutti, specie dopo tanti anni che si sta insieme con la stessa persona (spiacevole vero?).
> Se mi misuro per me dico che allora come ci sono io ce ne saranno molte altre/i, ma penso che quanto prima affronterò il tema con le mie amiche con le quali non abbiamo mai accennato a questa cosa.
> Potrei cominciare da te Tessa se non ti dispiace, tu hai o hai avuto desideri al di fuori?



Ti rispondo anch'io 

Ho sempre desiderato anche altri uomini al di fuori di quello col quale stavo, specie se anch'io interessavo a loro e se rientravano nel mio target di alta gnoccaggine . Non sempre mi sono fiondata naturalmente, ma il desiderio c'era eccome. Durante il matrimonio attuale sicuramente qualche attenzione esterna a noi mi ha fatto piacere, ma non al punto da dovermi reprimere nè di fare sforzi per non cedere. E' stato naturale preservare quello che avevo perchè era quello che volevo e che mi faceva stare bene; solo una volta ho rischiato di sporcarlo, ma da molto lontano, con un uomo dalle caratteristiche (non fisiche ma intellettuali) dal mio punto di vista travolgenti, e che si faceva travolgere dalle mie (poca roba in confronto alle sue, ma lui pareva apprezzarle lo stesso). Messo nel limbo delle bellezze che la vita mi ha dato modo di incrociare e ringraziata la stessa per il dono. Punto.


----------



## free (1 Aprile 2015)

mi aggiungo e aggiungo che secondo me non bisogna comunicare al partner niente di niente

che a pensarci è un modo di vedere la cosa che esclude il sentirsi repressi, poichè sentendosi repressi il partner si beccherebbe una sorta di "colpa" per il solo fatto di esistere (= io mi reprimo perchè ho già una relazione), invece io credo che questi desideri vadano smazzati in solitudine e vada loro attribuita poca importanza, tipo una sorpresa o un dono, come diceva la Mary


----------



## Mary The Philips (1 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> mi aggiungo e aggiungo che secondo me non bisogna comunicare al partner niente di niente



In qualche raro caso può scattare della complicità nel rivelarsi "cose", ma bisogna davvero stare benissimo insieme e attraversare un momento di alta intesa; in caso contrario "confidare" all'altro che quel culo appena transitato o quello sguardo insistente incrociato in ristorante ci ha fatto scattare l'ormone è stupido e indice di insicurezza. 

Esempio: perchè avrei dovuto rivelare a mio marito che c'era quel ragazzo tanto carino che mi puntava da dietro le sue spalle in pizzeria, che si è recato in bagno esattamente quando sono andata io (ma l'ho fregato usando quello disabili :rotfl e che è pure venuto fuori a fumare dietro a me? L'ho ignorato, povera stella, ma dentro ho goduto perchè non è che, ormai :sad: certe cose siano all'ordine del giorno, eh, ma me lo sono tenuto per me, così come credo faccia anche lui. Vabbè, e qui mi taccio perchè mi è tornato in mente che sono stata tradita di brutto


----------



## Tessa (1 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco Tessa, questo è un punto che mi piacerebbe tanto approfondire, ma è impossibile...
> Se sento gli amici uomini che conosco, questi mi dicono che qualche desiderio ce l'hanno e sono certi che ce l'abbiano un po' tutti, specie dopo tanti anni che si sta insieme con la stessa persona (spiacevole vero?).
> Se mi misuro per me dico che allora come ci sono io ce ne saranno molte altre/i, ma penso che quanto prima affronterò il tema con le mie amiche con le quali non abbiamo mai accennato a questa cosa.
> Potrei cominciare da te Tessa se non ti dispiace, tu hai o hai avuto desideri al di fuori?


Ciao Diletta,
per me non sei un'aliena. 
Ho desiderato un solo altro uomo in tanti anni. Lui e solo lui.  E' nato un rapporto esclusivo e forse anche un innamoramento. Non siamo andati oltre per paura di perdere tutto. E quel salto tra desiderio e azione non e' cosi immediato come molti dicono. Devi decidere di buttarti. Decidere. Decidere. Volonta'. Qualcuno dira' che anche questo e' alto tradimento. Ma per tornare alla tua domanda e' stato il solo in 12 anni. Per il resto gli altri uomini non li vedo neanche oppure cerco di evitarli se capisco che hanno altre intenzioni.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> In qualche raro caso può scattare della complicità nel rivelarsi "cose", ma bisogna davvero stare benissimo insieme e attraversare un momento di alta intesa; in caso contrario "confidare" all'altro che quel culo appena transitato o quello sguardo insistente incrociato in ristorante ci ha fatto scattare l'ormone è stupido e indice di insicurezza.
> 
> Esempio: perchè avrei dovuto rivelare a mio marito che c'era quel ragazzo tanto carino che *mi puntava da dietro le sue spalle* in pizzeria, che si è recato in bagno esattamente quando sono andata io (ma l'ho fregato usando quello disabili :rotfl e che è pure venuto fuori a fumare dietro a me? L'ho ignorato, povera stella, ma dentro ho goduto perchè non è che, ormai :sad: certe cose siano all'ordine del giorno, eh, ma me lo sono tenuto per me, così come credo faccia anche lui. Vabbè, e qui mi taccio perchè mi è tornato in mente che sono stata tradita di brutto View attachment 9995


Ti puntava col culo?


----------



## Tessa (1 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ma com'e' che con le tue amiche non parlate anche di queste cose? Le tue amiche per esempio sanno quello che hai passato?


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Diletta ma com'e' che con le tue amiche non parlate anche di queste cose? Le tue amiche per esempio sanno quello che hai passato?


Io con le mie amiche parlo praticamente solo di quello...


----------



## Tessa (1 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io con le mie amiche parlo praticamente solo di quello...


----------



## Mary The Philips (1 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti puntava col culo?


Da dietro le "sue" spalle. Del marito mio. 

Scemo  


:rotfl:


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Irre, il modo di vivere la sessualità è soggettivo.
> Le relazioni sono il frutto dell'incontro di due soggettive, in un periodo.
> questo per dire che dipende: non tutti concepiamo la sessualità con le stesse caratteristiche ma addirittura in relazioni diverse, con persone diverse, abbiamo desideri e bisogni diversi sia nella sfera sessuale, sia nella sfera etica che si riflette sul comportamento quotidiano, che possono variare anche a seconda del momento storico della nostra vita.
> 'La coppia' non esiste come sostantivo ma come aggettivo di relazione: alla coppia quindi non puoi associare regole generali.
> Secondo me.


Ma infatti: il problema è proprio che invece di utilizzarlo come aggettivo di relazione tra tanti altri possibili, lo si usa come sostantivo cui sono associate regole ben precise che dovrebbero valere per tutti. 



free ha detto:


> boh secondo me sono discorsi molto teorici, poi la realtà è che la coppia ha casa, figli, parenti, stipendi, robe da pagare etc. etc., nel senso che le coppie si formano, poi possono anche saltare e formarsi nuove coppie, ma è sempre più difficile oggettivamente, come si potrebbe andare avanti così?...non è che siamo tipo uccelli migratori che ad ogni primavera arrivano, si pavoneggiano per trovare  un/una compagno/a, e costruiscono un nuovo nido!





banshee ha detto:


> quoto. la coppia crea la "famiglia", diventa qualcos'altro, si mettono insieme le risorse.. lì è un po' più difficile mandare tutto per aria per assecondare i propri istinti riproduttivi
> 
> per poter far sì che ogni individuo, anche il meno facoltoso (perché i ricchi lo fanno eh?) possa assecondare ogni desiderio in totale libertà dovremmo tornare all'età della pietra, caccia/pesca e baratto, senza lavoro, senza "famiglia" come istituzione, senza denaro, merci, veicoli, case, mutui, fidi bancari..
> 
> ...


Infatti: a parte che bisognerebbe chiedersi se la famiglia sia ancora realmente funzionale all'attuale modo di produzione ("l'economia"). Se anche la risposta fosse positiva (e ne dubito), sarebbe solo un motivo in più per criticare - ed eventualmente lottare per cambiare - proprio il sistema economico che è alla base di tanta infelicità.



Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao,
> hai toccato un nervo scoperto perché è davvero un grosso problema.
> E hai analizzato molto bene i motivi per cui a te non sta bene.
> Però, come vedi, questi motivi sono in contrasto l'uno con l'altro perché:
> ...


Ma il problema è che ci si trova in certe situazioni senza averlo scelto. Dopo il terremoto, ognuno si arrangia come può. Ma non è mai una vera e propria soluzione.


----------



## free (1 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma infatti: il problema è proprio che invece di utilizzarlo come aggettivo di relazione tra tanti altri possibili, lo si usa come sostantivo cui sono associate regole ben precise che dovrebbero valere per tutti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non sono per niente d'accordo, secondo me il sistema economico è alla base di tanta infelicità proprio perchè se ne strafrega delle famiglie, che invece sono alla base dell'economia, che non chiedono interessi usurai (come fanno le banche) per aiutarsi tra parenti, che sono i primi ammortizzatori sociali per i membri che perdono il lavoro, che sono il primo aiuto per le madri lavoratrici e per anziani e disabili, e che risparmiano (oddio, attualmente pochissimo, con tutte le tasse allucinanti che abbiamo) a differenza dei nostri governanti che sperperano in cazzate assurde (non c'è come spendere i soldi degli altri per imparare a spendere tutto lo spendibile e fare pure debiti che pagheranno le generazioni future...)


----------



## spleen (1 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> 1. quel mare altro non è che quella famosa occasione che ha reso ladro l'uomo
> *2. la repressione non ha MAI funzionato*
> 3. quoto
> 4. non esiste uomo/donna al mondo che non abbia mai desiderato un'altra donna/uomo... chi dice il contrario o è un bugiardo, o non è umano





banshee ha detto:


> quoto. la coppia crea la "famiglia", diventa qualcos'altro, si mettono insieme le risorse.. lì è un po' più difficile mandare tutto per aria per assecondare i propri istinti riproduttivi
> 
> per poter far sì che ogni individuo, anche il meno facoltoso (perché i ricchi lo fanno eh?) possa assecondare ogni desiderio in totale libertà dovremmo tornare all'età della pietra, caccia/pesca e baratto, senza lavoro, senza "famiglia" come istituzione, senza denaro, merci, veicoli, case, mutui, fidi bancari..
> 
> ...


Sapersi dire di no, su qualche aspetto dei propri desideri, in vista della salvaguardia di qualcosa di più importante non è reprimersi, è scegliere. Es. anche a me piacerebbe comprare una ferrari  ma magari lascio perdere perchè con i soldi credo di poter fare cose più importanti. Dovremmo piantarla co sti piagnistei della realizzazione dei propri desideri istintuali a ogni costo, l'individualismo come nuova forma di religione.

Storicamente e preistoricamente, dalle evidenze che abbiamo, non è mai esistita una mitica età dell 'oro dove ognuno andava con chi gli pare e si viveva tutti gioiosamente in amene comunità, il passato dell' uomo è permeato di violenza e sopraffazione prima di tutto.

La famiglia è in - P R I M I S-  un istituto naturale, dal paleolitico  in poi almeno. Puo essere anche altro, ma queste cose sono venute dopo.  Non è una considerazione di tipo etico, è un dato di fatto.


----------



## spleen (1 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma infatti: il problema è proprio che invece di utilizzarlo come aggettivo di relazione tra tanti altri possibili, lo si usa come sostantivo cui sono associate regole ben precise che dovrebbero valere per tutti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok allora facciamo fuori la famiglia, ci aspetta sicuramente un radioso futuro di felicità.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma infatti: il problema è proprio che invece di utilizzarlo come aggettivo di relazione tra tanti altri possibili, lo si usa come sostantivo cui sono associate regole ben precise che dovrebbero valere per tutti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arieccoci a dare a terzi la responsabilità della propria felicità. Taaaanto comodo quando la felicità non si è raggiunta tanto inutile a raggiungerla.


----------



## Stark72 (2 Aprile 2015)

Mi sfugge il nesso tra famiglia ed economia produttiva.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Mi sfugge il nesso tra famiglia ed economia produttiva.


sempre a guardare il pelo nell'uovo
La famiglia induce bisogni: la casa, le bollette, la tarsu, lo sport dei figli, il dentista... tolta la famiglia, questo vetusto orpello, torniamo tutti ad essere felici chè non abbisognamo più di nulla.


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Arieccoci a dare a terzi la responsabilità della propria felicità. Taaaanto comodo quando la felicità non si è raggiunta tanto inutile a raggiungerla.


Non mi pare di essermi deresponsabilizzato, anzi, ho semmai il problema opposto. Cercavo di descrivere quelli che secondo me sono i meccanismi _sociali _alla base dell'infelicità _generalizzata_. Poi è chiaro che ognuno soffre secondo dinamiche specifiche e irriducibili alla generalizzazione e deve lavorare su quelle. Credo di fare anche questo e le diverse analisi non si escludono tra loro: si può individuare e criticare allo stesso tempo le cause esterne (il terremoto causato dal partner), le cause generali (le storture indotte da schemi rigidi divenuti inattuali) e le cause "interne" (che so, la mia difficoltà ad impormi nelle situazioni, per dirne una).



Stark72 ha detto:


> Mi sfugge il nesso tra famiglia ed economia produttiva.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sempre a guardare il pelo nell'uovo
> La famiglia induce bisogni: la casa, le bollette, la tarsu, lo sport dei figli, il dentista... tolta la famiglia, questo vetusto orpello, torniamo tutti ad essere felici chè non abbisognamo più di nulla.


No. Storicamente si sono succedute forme diversissisme di comunità. Ci sono società la cui cellula più semplice è il clan, la tribù, la città, ecc. Anche i rapporti tra uomini e donne sono stati declinati in modo molto diversificato: poliandria, poligamia, matriarcato, patriarcato, e così via. La stessa famiglia ha assunto forme diverse dal trittico marito-moglie-figli. 
Questo per dire che la famiglia ha assunto la forma attuale predominante solo in concomitanza con lo sviluppo del capitalismo industriale: inizialmente c'era bisogno di operai e della riproduzione degli operai. C'era quindi bisogno di "divisione del lavoro": i maschi producevano merce in fabbrica e le donne producevano le condizioni affinché i maschi si riproducessero: cucinavano (affinché i mariti-operai rimanessero in vita), sfornavano e allevavano figli (affinché a loro volta diventassero operai).
Questo schema è ovviamente andato a sua volta modificandosi, poiché sin da subito anche le donne sono state assunte in fabbrica; ma il bisogno di qualcuno che si occupasse di casa e figli rimaneva e tendenzialmente è stato affidato alla donna. 
Il punto è che non c'era nulla di "naturale": era solo l'esigenza storica di riprodurre quella che si chiamava "forza-lavoro" attraverso la "divisione del lavoro" tra uomini e donne.
E oggi? Su questo occorre riflettere.
Partendo però dall'assunto che nulla è naturale, che tutto è storicamente determinato, e che è la produzione (cioè il lavoro) che cambia i rapporti tra gli uomini, soprattutto i rapporti sessuali. E che le condizioni della produzione cambiano di continuo. 
Oggi il precariato rende difficile costruire una famiglia tradizionale; siamo sicuri che però sia quella la strada a noi più consona, considerando che quella forma di famiglia non è nata con l'uomo ma in un momento storico preciso, e con l'obiettivo preciso di dividere il lavoro domestico delle donne da quello industriale dell'uomo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non mi pare di essermi deresponsabilizzato, anzi, ho semmai il problema opposto. Cercavo di descrivere quelli che secondo me sono i meccanismi _sociali _alla base dell'infelicità _generalizzata_. Poi è chiaro che ognuno soffre secondo dinamiche specifiche e irriducibili alla generalizzazione e deve lavorare su quelle. Credo di fare anche questo e le diverse analisi non si escludono tra loro: si può individuare e criticare allo stesso tempo le cause esterne (il terremoto causato dal partner), le cause generali (le storture indotte da schemi rigidi divenuti inattuali) e le cause "interne" (che so, la mia difficoltà ad impormi nelle situazioni, per dirne una).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma l'infelicità generalizzata è un concetto superato da un centinaio di anni, anzi due.
Questa è l'epoca del falso individualismo: infatti mentre da un lato sono diventati impellenti i bisogni del singolo rispetto a quelli della società, e di conseguenza della cellula che è alla base della NOSTRA(inutile parlare di tipologie di società che hanno altre forme e problematiche e nelle quali soprattutto non viviamo) società, dall'altra c'è l'appiattimento espressivo degli individui che si uniformano pecorescamente ai format proposti dai media, che altro non sono che contenitori inzuppati di messaggi +/- subliminali che scatenano falsi bisogni, desideri perlopiù irrealizzabili che inevitabilmente generano frustrazione.
E' invece proprio la concretezza della famiglia, con i suoi bisogni tangibili, reali e soprattutto finalizzati ad un bene che non è la mera soddisfazione del proprio egoismo, che si contrappone a questo mondo.
Solo che siamo talmente bombardati a livello mediatico di possibilità fantasmagoriche che quelle reali ci paiono poca cosa: e finiamo con l'avere in mano un pugno di mosche.


----------



## spleen (2 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non mi pare di essermi deresponsabilizzato, anzi, ho semmai il problema opposto. Cercavo di descrivere quelli che secondo me sono i meccanismi _sociali _alla base dell'infelicità _generalizzata_. Poi è chiaro che ognuno soffre secondo dinamiche specifiche e irriducibili alla generalizzazione e deve lavorare su quelle. Credo di fare anche questo e le diverse analisi non si escludono tra loro: si può individuare e criticare allo stesso tempo le cause esterne (il terremoto causato dal partner), le cause generali (le storture indotte da schemi rigidi divenuti inattuali) e le cause "interne" (che so, la mia difficoltà ad impormi nelle situazioni, per dirne una).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sembra una citazione presa dal Capitale di Marx, estendendo ed assumendo le sue teorie in modo assoluto.
Quello che hai scritto (il neretto) è tutto e del tutto opinabile.

Faccio umilmente notare che la famiglia ha sempre avuto un ruolo storico, semplificare alla luce del solo aspetto economico non è solo riduttivo, è anche fuorviante.

Parimenti affermare che non ci sia nulla di naturale e ridurre il comportamento umano a soli fattori storicamente derterminati.
(Determinati da cosa poi?)
Nessun sociologo serio, del resto, si sogna oggi di trarre conclusioni sul comportamento umano senza tener conto degli istinti e dei sentimenti, la parte "animale".


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma l'infelicità generalizzata è un concetto superato da un centinaio di anni, anzi due.
> Questa è l'epoca del falso individualismo: infatti mentre da un lato sono diventati impellenti i bisogni del singolo rispetto a quelli della società, e di conseguenza della cellula che è alla base della NOSTRA(inutile parlare di tipologie di società che hanno altre forme e problematiche e nelle quali soprattutto non viviamo) società, dall'altra c'è l'appiattimento espressivo degli individui che si uniformano pecorescamente ai format proposti dai media, che altro non sono che contenitori inzuppati di messaggi +/- subliminali che scatenano falsi bisogni, desideri perlopiù irrealizzabili che inevitabilmente generano frustrazione.
> E' invece proprio la concretezza della famiglia, con i suoi bisogni tangibili, reali e soprattutto finalizzati ad un bene che non è la mera soddisfazione del proprio egoismo, che si contrappone a questo mondo.
> Solo che siamo talmente bombardati a livello mediatico di possibilità fantasmagoriche che quelle reali ci paiono poca cosa: e finiamo con l'avere in mano un pugno di mosche.


Ho evocato l'esistenza di altre "tipologie" solo per dire che non c'è nulla di eterno nella famiglia così come l'abbiamo concepita in epoca moderna. Le forme di aggregazione umana sono cambiate e continueranno a cambiare, perché per fortuna o per disgrazia l'uomo può modificare le proprie condizioni di esistenza. Che poi, a ben pensarci, tutte le specie animali sono in continua evoluzione; nessun essere vivente obbedisce a leggi eterne, ma si modifica al modificarsi di una serie complessa di fattori. 
La domanda è: perché questo non dovrebbe valere anche per la famiglia? Perché dobbiamo vederla come sola cosa belle e "concreta" in mezzo a tante cose brutte e illusorie? 



spleen ha detto:


> Sembra una citazione presa dal Capitale di Marx, estendendo ed assumendo le sue teorie in modo assoluto.
> Quello che hai scritto (il neretto) è tutto e del tutto opinabile.
> 
> Faccio umilmente notare che la famiglia ha sempre avuto un ruolo storico, semplificare alla luce del solo aspetto economico non è solo riduttivo, è anche fuorviante.
> ...


Per naturale intendevo a-storico. Cioè, io credo - e non sono certo il solo, e Marx non c'entra nulla - che anche la natura sia in continua evoluzione. E' ovvio che abbiamo una base biologica che muta molto lentamente, ma è anche vero che da sola questa base biologica non spiega assolutamente nulla. Soprattutto per l'uomo, che è arrivato a un livello di complessità tale che gli istinti primari sono una sorta di sfondo sul quale poi costruiamo la nostra vita reale. Neanche i sentimenti sono puramente biologici. 
Le società fondate sulla poligamia sono composte da uomini con struttura biologica identica alla nostra; eppure, i loro sentimenti sono necessariamente diversi. Perché? Semplicemente perché la monogamia _poggia _su fattori biologici, ma non vi si riduce. 
Siete voi che semplificate, dividendo da una parte il bene (la famiglia come realizzazione di cose concrete, buone e naturali), dall'altro il male (la società, il mercato, l'economia, la storia). E invece è tutto intrecciato. La stessa natura è storicamente determinata, perché varia al variare delle condizioni. Anche i nostri istinti variano.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ho evocato l'esistenza di altre "tipologie" solo per dire che non c'è nulla di eterno nella famiglia così come l'abbiamo concepita in epoca moderna. Le forme di aggregazione umana sono cambiate e continueranno a cambiare, perché per fortuna o per disgrazia l'uomo può modificare le proprie condizioni di esistenza. Che poi, a ben pensarci, tutte le specie animali sono in continua evoluzione; nessun essere vivente obbedisce a leggi eterne, ma si modifica al modificarsi di una serie complessa di fattori.
> La domanda è: *perché questo non dovrebbe valere anche per la famiglia? Perché dobbiamo vederla come sola cosa belle e "concreta" in mezzo a tante cose brutte e illusorie?*
> 
> 
> ...


ad esempio perchè quando ti trovi con il culo per terra, non sono gli eroi dell'isola dei famosi che vengono a tirarti su.
Per dirne una.


----------



## spleen (2 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ho evocato l'esistenza di altre "tipologie" solo per dire che non c'è nulla di eterno nella famiglia così come l'abbiamo concepita in epoca moderna. Le forme di aggregazione umana sono cambiate e continueranno a cambiare, perché per fortuna o per disgrazia l'uomo può modificare le proprie condizioni di esistenza. Che poi, a ben pensarci, tutte le specie animali sono in continua evoluzione; nessun essere vivente obbedisce a leggi eterne, ma si modifica al modificarsi di una serie complessa di fattori.
> La domanda è: perché questo non dovrebbe valere anche per la famiglia? Perché dobbiamo vederla come sola cosa belle e "concreta" in mezzo a tante cose brutte e illusorie?
> 
> 
> ...


Si ma sei tu che ne hai parlato al "passato".
Il mio è unvito a non semplificare ed io non semplifico un emerito cazzo. Sei tu che dai per scontati degli assunti.
Io non voglio affatto "pontificare" il ruolo della famiglia, non voglio però nemmeno come fai tu (e lo hai espresso con chiarezza) ridurla ad un fattore economico. (Ho detto che sembra Marx non che hai preso da Marx).
Sul fatto della Natura lo ho già detto in precedenti post, tutti che ne parlano per il cavolo (per mettere stampelle ai loro credo) tutti che si rifiutano di vedere e studiare le evidenze.
E dire che la famiglia storicamente, naturalmente, sociologicamente etc ha -sempre- avuto un ruolo è una evidenza, non una opinione.
E il neretto, per fare un altro esempio è un altro assunto. Opinabile.
IMho.


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ad esempio perchè quando ti trovi con il culo per terra, non sono gli eroi dell'isola dei famosi che vengono a tirarti su.
> Per dirne una.


Ammetto di aver perso un po' il polso della situazione; non guardo la tv da diversi anni e mi sembrava che la sua importanza - per imposizione di modelli ecc. - fosse ormai quasi nulla, soprattutto per i più giovani. Ma sicuramente mi sbaglio.
In ogni caso, certo, per il momento la famiglia può essere anche un luogo di autenticità e soddisfazione reale. Ma è anche tante altre cose...e le responsabilità non sono solo individuali. Anche perché l'immagine dell'individuo isolato artefice prometeico del proprio destino è senza dubbio la più grande illusione che l'uomo abbia generato.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ammetto di aver perso un po' il polso della situazione; *non guardo la tv da diversi anni e mi sembrava che la sua importanza - per imposizione di modelli ecc. - fosse ormai quasi nulla, soprattutto per i più giovani. Ma sicuramente mi sbaglio.
> *In ogni caso, certo, per il momento la famiglia può essere anche un luogo di autenticità e soddisfazione reale. Ma è anche tante altre cose...e le responsabilità non sono solo individuali. Anche perché l'immagine dell'individuo isolato artefice prometeico del proprio destino è senza dubbio la più grande illusione che l'uomo abbia generato.


ti sbagli alla grandissima, purtroppo.
Ma i giovani io li perdono pure.
Sono quelli della mia età che non perdono.


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Si ma sei tu che ne hai parlato al "passato".
> Il mio è unvito a non semplificare ed io non semplifico un emerito cazzo. Sei tu che dai per scontati degli assunti.
> Io non voglio affatto "pontificare" il ruolo della famiglia, non voglio però nemmeno come fai tu (e lo hai espresso con chiarezza) ridurla ad un fattore economico. (Ho detto che sembra Marx non che hai preso da Marx).
> *Sul fatto della Natura lo ho già detto in precedenti post, tutti che ne parlano per il cavolo (per mettere stampelle ai loro credo) tutti che si rifiutano di vedere e studiare le evidenze.*
> ...


Evidentemente invece non mi sono espresso con chiarezza, perché non voglio ridurre niente a fattori economici. Ho parlato dei fattori economici solo perché mi sembrava utile in un contesto in cui sembra che ci siano da una parte le strutture invarianti buone e sane, dall'altra l'economia corruttrice dei buoni costumi. E invece costumi, strutture e fattori economici sono intrecciati. 

Sottoscrivo il neretto: anzi, era proprio per demistificare l'uso che si fa della natura che ho cominciato il pippone sull'economia e sulla storia. Però io lo applicherei anche alla famiglia. Può essere anche vero che è sempre esistita (e comunque non è esatto: il clan che è la struttura elementare di alcune società primitive è una famiglia?), ma senza dubbio in forme diverse, molto diverse, da quello che potrei chiamare la Trinità marito-moglie-figli. 
Ok, considerate famiglia qualcosa di stabile al pari della funzione della vista, per dire. Non lo credo, ma ammettialo. Almeno la forma e la struttura di questo concetto che tanto vi piace, non potrebbe mettersi in discussione? Visto che è già cambiato tante volte il senso e la realtà della famiglia, non potrebbe cambiare di nuovo? Non potremmo ripensarlo e viverlo diversamente, in modo più adeguato alle nostre attuali condizioni di vita?


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Evidentemente invece non mi sono espresso con chiarezza, perché non voglio ridurre niente a fattori economici. Ho parlato dei fattori economici solo perché mi sembrava utile in un contesto in cui sembra che ci siano da una parte le strutture invarianti buone e sane, dall'altra l'economia corruttrice dei buoni costumi. E invece costumi, strutture e fattori economici sono intrecciati.
> 
> Sottoscrivo il neretto: anzi, era proprio per demistificare l'uso che si fa della natura che ho cominciato il pippone sull'economia e sulla storia. Però io lo applicherei anche alla famiglia. Può essere anche vero che è sempre esistita (e comunque non è esatto: il clan che è la struttura elementare di alcune società primitive è una famiglia?), ma senza dubbio in forme diverse, molto diverse, da quello che potrei chiamare la Trinità marito-moglie-figli.
> Ok, considerate famiglia qualcosa di stabile al pari della funzione della vista, per dire. Non lo credo, ma ammettialo. Almeno la forma e la struttura di questo concetto che tanto vi piace, non potrebbe mettersi in discussione? Visto che è già cambiato tante volte il senso e la realtà della famiglia, non potrebbe cambiare di nuovo? Non potremmo ripensarlo e viverlo diversamente, in modo più adeguato alle nostre attuali condizioni di vita?


La famiglia attuale c'è dal dopoguerra, in Italia.
Prima c'era quella patriarcale che era di molto diversa, sia nei ruoli specifici, sia nel contesto della società.
Basti pensare alla cura dei bambini e degli anziani che si espletava completamente ed esclusivamente al suo interno.


----------



## spleen (2 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Evidentemente invece non mi sono espresso con chiarezza, perché non voglio ridurre niente a fattori economici. Ho parlato dei fattori economici solo perché mi sembrava utile in un contesto in cui sembra che ci siano da una parte le strutture invarianti buone e sane, dall'altra l'economia corruttrice dei buoni costumi. E invece costumi, strutture e fattori economici sono intrecciati.
> 
> Sottoscrivo il neretto: anzi, era proprio per demistificare l'uso che si fa della natura che ho cominciato il pippone sull'economia e sulla storia. Però io lo applicherei anche alla famiglia. Può essere anche vero che è sempre esistita (e comunque non è esatto: il clan che è la struttura elementare di alcune società primitive è una famiglia?), ma senza dubbio in forme diverse, molto diverse, da quello che potrei chiamare la Trinità marito-moglie-figli.
> Ok, considerate famiglia qualcosa di stabile al pari della funzione della vista, per dire. Non lo credo, ma ammettialo. Almeno la forma e la struttura di questo concetto che tanto vi piace, *non potrebbe mettersi in discussione? Visto che è già cambiato tante volte il senso e la realtà della famiglia, non potrebbe cambiare di nuovo? Non potremmo ripensarlo e viverlo diversamente, in modo più adeguato alle nostre attuali condizioni di vita?*


Sono intimamente convinto che stia già succedendo, nella società e anche dentro di noi che ne siamo gli artefici.
La libertà di cui godiamo ci consente di farlo.
Il punto è verso cosa.


----------



## free (2 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non mi pare di essermi deresponsabilizzato, anzi, ho semmai il problema opposto. Cercavo di descrivere quelli che secondo me sono i meccanismi _sociali _alla base dell'infelicità _generalizzata_. Poi è chiaro che ognuno soffre secondo dinamiche specifiche e irriducibili alla generalizzazione e deve lavorare su quelle. Credo di fare anche questo e le diverse analisi non si escludono tra loro: si può individuare e criticare allo stesso tempo le cause esterne (il terremoto causato dal partner), le cause generali (le storture indotte da schemi rigidi divenuti inattuali) e le cause "interne" (che so, la mia difficoltà ad impormi nelle situazioni, per dirne una).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bel discorso tuttavia a maggior ragione di chi mai ci si potrebbe "fidare", per cambiare? soprattutto alla luce del precariato?
intendo dire che secondo me invece una famiglia "sana" genera meccanismi di aiuto e difesa dei propri membri, basati sull'affetto, stima, rispetto etc., che non è possibile riscontrare da nessun'altra parte, mi pare


----------



## giorgiocan (2 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Sono intimamente convinto che stia già succedendo, nella società e anche dentro di noi che ne siamo gli artefici.
> La libertà di cui godiamo ci consente di farlo.
> Il punto è verso cosa.


Verde.


----------



## giorgiocan (2 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> bel discorso tuttavia a maggior ragione *di chi mai ci si potrebbe "fidare"*, per cambiare? soprattutto alla luce del precariato?
> intendo dire che secondo me invece *una famiglia "sana"* genera meccanismi di aiuto e difesa dei propri membri, basati sull'affetto, stima, rispetto etc., che non è possibile riscontrare da nessun'altra parte, mi pare


Neretto 1. Ritengo che a volte il tempo di "fidarsi" si possa ritenere esaurito e dovrebbe cominciare il tempo di "muovere il culo e fare da sè".

Neretto 2. Non esiste la famiglia "sana". Al massimo quella funzionale. Il contenitore "Famiglia" include inevitabilmente tutti i pro e i contro del repertorio. E hanno ripercussioni enormi, gli uni e gli altri. Poi, sul fatto che al momento risulti ancora il miglior compromesso possibile, non ho molto da eccepire.


----------



## free (2 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Neretto 1. Ritengo che a volte il tempo di "fidarsi" si possa ritenere esaurito e dovrebbe cominciare il tempo di "muovere il culo e fare da sè".
> 
> Neretto 2. Non esiste la famiglia "sana". Al massimo quella funzionale. Il contenitore "Famiglia" include inevitabilmente tutti i pro e i contro del repertorio. E hanno ripercussioni enormi, gli uni e gli altri. Poi, sul fatto che al momento risulti ancora il miglior compromesso possibile, non ho molto da eccepire.


riprendevo il discorso di prima, e cioè che secondo me i governi hanno dimostrato ampiamente e in tutti i modi che se ne fregano delle famiglie, che infatti fanno da sè, con grande forza

tuttavia è anche vero che esistono famiglie disastrate...se la famiglia è e rimane unita etc., ha una grande forza (e 2), secondo me, non paragonabile a null'altro, attualmente


----------



## Diletta (2 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Neretto 1. Ritengo che a volte il tempo di "fidarsi" si possa ritenere esaurito e dovrebbe cominciare il tempo di "muovere il culo e fare da sè".
> 
> Neretto 2. Non esiste la famiglia "sana". Al massimo quella funzionale. Il contenitore "Famiglia" include inevitabilmente tutti i pro e i contro del repertorio. E hanno ripercussioni enormi, gli uni e gli altri. Poi, sul fatto che al momento risulti ancora il miglior compromesso possibile, non ho molto da eccepire.



Caro Giorgio, sul neretto 2 mi sento di dissentire.
Non esiste la famiglia "perfetta" ma di famiglie "sane" io ne conosco parecchie e per sane intendo persone che fanno il  mestiere di genitore in modo serio e responsabile, al meglio delle proprie capacità e figli che fanno anche loro la propria parte perché si sentono parte concreta della famiglia ed attori protagonisti anch'essi.
La famiglia, come ha detto bene Free, è anche, ma non solo, un istituto di reciproca assistenza e soccorso per la gestione del quotidiano e, secondo me, non è poca cosa.


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Giorgio, sul neretto 2 mi sento di dissentire.
> Non esiste la famiglia "perfetta" ma di famiglie "sane" io ne conosco parecchie e per sane intendo persone che fanno il  mestiere di genitore in modo serio e responsabile, al meglio delle proprie capacità e figli che fanno anche loro la propria parte perché si sentono parte concreta della famiglia ed attori protagonisti anch'essi.
> La famiglia, come ha detto bene Free, è anche, ma non solo, un istituto di reciproca assistenza e soccorso per la gestione del quotidiano e, secondo me, non è poca cosa.


Ognuno porterà il proprio campionario di esperienze, dirette o indirette, di funzionalità e disfunzionalità. Nel mio di campionario c'è più disfunzionalità che altro. Ma appunto è solo la mia esperienza.
Il problema è piuttosto che se la famiglia è solo qualcosa che funziona più o meno bene, è naturale che le pulsioni erotiche - sessuali e affettive - non possano essere contenute in qualcosa che,  a questo punto, assomiglia più a una società di mutuo soccorso e di assistenza economico-sociale che a una relazione sentimentale. 
E infatti, è così che succede: la famiglia può funzionare ancora come istituzione assistenziale ma in genere non funziona come istituzione di un rapporto erotico, che non a caso in molti cercano fuori.
Lo spazio di libertà che si è aperto in seguito alla crisi non può essere produttivo se non a partire dalla considerazione della parzialità della famiglia. Il rapporto di coppia non può più contenere tutte le possibilità di un individuo, oggi. E mi pare che la sessualità sia ancora al centro delle nostre pulsioni individuali, che non si esauriscono nel rapporto a due sigillato da un patto.
E si badi che parlo da tradito e non da traditore.


----------



## disincantata (2 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> bel discorso tuttavia a maggior ragione di chi mai ci si potrebbe "fidare", per cambiare? soprattutto alla luce del precariato?
> intendo dire che secondo me invece una famiglia "sana" genera meccanismi di aiuto e difesa dei propri membri, basati sull'affetto, stima, rispetto etc., che non è possibile riscontrare da nessun'altra parte, mi pare


:up::up::up:


----------



## disincantata (2 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ad esempio perchè quando ti trovi con il culo per terra, non sono gli eroi dell'isola dei famosi che vengono a tirarti su.
> Per dirne una.



:up::up::up:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ognuno porterà il proprio campionario di esperienze, dirette o indirette, di funzionalità e disfunzionalità. Nel mio di campionario c'è più disfunzionalità che altro. Ma appunto è solo la mia esperienza.
> Il problema è piuttosto che se la famiglia è solo qualcosa che funziona più o meno bene, è naturale che le pulsioni erotiche - sessuali e affettive - non possano essere contenute in qualcosa che,  a questo punto, assomiglia più a una società di mutuo soccorso e di assistenza economico-sociale che a una relazione sentimentale.
> E infatti, è così che succede: la famiglia può funzionare ancora come istituzione assistenziale ma in genere non funziona come istituzione di un rapporto erotico, che non a caso in molti cercano fuori.
> Lo spazio di libertà che si è aperto in seguito alla crisi non può essere produttivo se non a partire dalla considerazione della parzialità della famiglia. Il rapporto di coppia non può più contenere tutte le possibilità di un individuo, oggi. E mi pare che la sessualità sia ancora al centro delle nostre pulsioni individuali, che non si esauriscono nel rapporto a due sigillato da un patto.
> E si badi che parlo da tradito e non da traditore.


Tu espliciti una enorme contraddizione, più attuale che storica, il matrimonio è finalizzato alla famiglia e al mutuo soccorso, non certo all'erotismo. Questo non significa che non si possa trovare soddisfazione erotica e sessuale nel matrimonio ma che se è all'origine della spinta iniziale, una volta formata la famiglia è questa a diventare la priorità.
Ma è anche "naturale" negli animali monogamici la monogamia è funzionale alla riproduzione.
La durata particolare del tempo destinato all'allevamento della prole nella nostra specie, così come si è determinato culturalmente, così come l'aspettativa di vita anche erotica sta creato molte contraddizioni.


----------



## giorgiocan (2 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Giorgio, sul neretto 2 mi sento di dissentire.
> Non esiste la famiglia "perfetta" ma di famiglie "sane" io ne conosco parecchie e per sane intendo persone che fanno il  mestiere di genitore in modo serio e responsabile, al meglio delle proprie capacità e figli che fanno anche loro la propria parte perché si sentono parte concreta della famiglia ed attori protagonisti anch'essi.
> La famiglia, come ha detto bene Free, è anche, ma non solo, un istituto di reciproca assistenza e soccorso per la gestione del quotidiano e, secondo me, non è poca cosa.


Ciao Diletta!

Io facevo un discorso molto più generale. Dico che "la famiglia" (quella standard, tradizionale, media) è da sempre culla tanto delle peggiori nevrosi quanto dei legami più importanti e indissolubili. E' un pacchetto da accettare intero, con gli uni e gli altri inclusi (potenzialmente o fattivamente) nel prezzo.


----------



## Tebe (2 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma sai, io avrei puntato su Neanderthalensis, un 200.000 anni fa.


Era già perdente in partenza.
Troppo poco bellicoso e stanziale.


----------



## giorgiocan (2 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Era già perdente in partenza.
> Troppo poco bellicoso e stanziale.


In partenza invece secondo me (e non solo) era avanti, quando non persino avveniristico. Però hai ragione, geneticamente troppo poco...umano.


----------



## Eliade (2 Aprile 2015)

Mi sono fermata al titolo...qualcuno mi grazia, di grazia?:nuke:


----------



## Diletta (3 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Diletta ma com'e' che con le tue amiche non parlate anche di queste cose? Le tue amiche per esempio sanno quello che hai passato?




Non lo so perché, non capita, forse per non uscire dagli schemi, forse per evitare di doversi mettere in discussione e quindi di svelarsi...
Ho scelto le amiche che per me erano giuste perché io mi confidassi, e sono solo un paio. Con altre ho accennato qualcosa se era parte del discorso, ma senza entrare nel merito e nei dettagli che non sapranno mai perché non sono tenute a saperli.


----------



## Tebe (3 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> In partenza invece secondo me (e non solo) era avanti, quando non persino avveniristico. Però hai ragione, geneticamente troppo poco...umano.


Sono d'accordo infatti.
Non era aggressivo e piuttosto pacifico, ecco perché é stato sterminato da noi.
Eravamo giá cattivi allora.
Altro che sapiens.


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Eravamo giá cattivi allora.


Noi avevamo i lupi.


----------



## Tebe (3 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Noi avevamo i lupi.


Oddio...non ho capito.
I lupi "addomesticati" hanno concorso alla nostra corsa evolutiva a discapito dei neanderthal?


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Oddio...non ho capito.
> I lupi "addomesticati" hanno concorso alla nostra corsa evolutiva a discapito dei neanderthal?


Ho l'impressione che tu ne sappia più di me, quindi schiaffeggia quando dico l'ovvio.

E' ormai trendy nell'ambiente considerare la domesticazione del lupo come uno dei fattori che hanno determinato il primato di Sapiens nell'efficienza adattiva in un ambiente che per molti aspetti ci vedeva in difficoltà tanto quanto loro. Proteine facili e conseguente boost demografico avrebbero fatto la differenza quando per un aspetto o per l'altro Neanderthal era già con l'acqua alla gola. E' una teoria che da qualche anno si propone come colpo di scena per spiegare quale sia stato l'interruttore che ha portato improvvisamente Sapiens a viaggiare ad un'altra velocità rispetto ai rivali. Ci è appena uscito un libro della Shipman, ma sono anni che si sente declinare questa versione in chiave a volte anche più estremista*.

Ma al di là del fatto che faccia figo non poco andare a caccia assieme ai branchi di lupi (la faccio pittoresca) alla faccia di questi omaccioni lenti e nerboruti con una cultura di specie che inizialmente noi eravamo a malapena in grado di copiare come farebbero dei cinesi cui venga spiegato come funziona una centrale nucleare (storia vera), il fenomeno della domesticazione medesimo fu un evento di portata così immediata ed enorme che nei 30.000 anni successivi ci portò alla pastorizia, all'agricoltura moderna e ai primi insediamenti urbani, quando fino a poco prima le nostre aspettative a lungo termine erano poco più ottimistiche rispetto a quelle di Neanderthalensis.

In sostanza, rispetto a chi già conosceva i principi della fitoterapia, monitorava la sostenibilità della caccia nelle proprie riserve, praticava il culto del morti e dell'aldilà, sfoggiava talenti astratti (oggi si direbbe "arte") e padroneggiava la cosmetica (!), fu come se noi avessimo improvvisamente brevettato l'ingegneria genetica.

Ovviamente tutto quanto sopra è condizionale e il dibattito è in corso. Riporto informazioni che girano più o meno su tutte le pubblicazioni scientifiche e pseudoscientifiche, probabilmente con qualche imprecisione.

*Io sono tra gli estremisti: ritengo sia stato il lupo a domesticare Sapiens.


----------



## Tebe (3 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ho l'impressione che tu ne sappia più di me, quindi schiaffeggia quando dico l'ovvio.
> 
> E' ormai trendy nell'ambiente considerare la domesticazione del lupo come uno dei fattori che hanno determinato il primato di Sapiens nell'efficienza adattiva in un ambiente che per molti aspetti ci vedeva in difficoltà tanto quanto loro. Proteine extra e conseguente bonus demografico avrebbero fatto la differenza quando per un aspetto o per l'altro Neanderthal era già con l'acqua alla gola. E' una teoria che da qualche anno si propone come colpo di scena per spiegare quale sia stato l'interruttore che ha portato improvvisamente Sapiens a viaggiare ad un'altra velocità rispetto ai rivali. Ci è appena uscito un libro della Shipman, ma sono anni che si sente declinare questa versione in chiave a volte anche  estremista*.
> 
> ...


acc
Accidenti.
Questa dei lupi non la ricordo.
Può essere.
O meglio. Forse è stata la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso.
Diciamo l ultima spinta verso l' estinzione.
Alla fine manco gli storici ci capiscono molto, e io penso sia stata una concatenazione di varie cose.
Anche il fatto che gli accoppiamenti tra neanderthal e sapiens sembra fossero sterili, credo non abbia giovato.
Il loro carattere mite e  artistico come hai detto tu...
Certo è che ad un certo punto ci siamo incontrati.
E loro si sono estinti.
Io voto per il genocidio.
Ho sempre pensato che li abbiamo fatti fuori.


Però adesso vado a leggeri qualcosa.
Molto interessante la teoria dei Lupi.





Salvatemi.
George Kan mi broccola pesantemente.
Mi parla di storia.
E io potrei cedere.


----------



## spleen (3 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> acc
> Accidenti.
> Questa dei lupi non la ricordo.
> Può essere.
> ...


Attenta all' ira di KHAN


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche il fatto che gli accoppiamenti tra neanderthal e sapiens *sembra fossero sterili*, credo non abbia giovato.


Non sembra più. 



> Salvatemi.
> George Kan mi broccola pesantemente.
> Mi parla di storia.
> E io potrei cedere.


*Pre*istoria.
Continuerò.

:inlove:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> acc
> Accidenti.
> Questa dei lupi non la ricordo.
> Può essere.
> ...


Chi crede all'estinzione dei Neanderthal non osserva con attenzione i viaggiatori in metropolitana o le tifoserie. E con questo ho distrutto anche il giudizio di mitezza.


----------



## Tebe (3 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non sembra più.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono andata a rileggere un po di cose, mentre tornavo dal lavoro. 
Hai ragione. Ora é quasi accertato che scopassero e si riproducessero,  anche se...parliamoci chiaro.
Erano un pochino (tanto) cessi. Non che noi sapiens fossimo splendidi splendenti, ma esteticamente meglio di loro si.
E che cavolo. Pure nella *pre*istoria  :dito:, l occhio voleva la sua parte.
Comunque,  rileggendo mi sono tornati in mente i Devosiani,  gli altri ominidi che invece arrivavano dalla parte asiatica. 
Recenti scoperte archeologiche stanno cambiando tutte le date quindi alla fine della fiera potrebbe anche essere che noi sapiens non abbiamo _genocidiato _nessuno, ma  tutti hanno fatto sesso con tutti e semplicemente ci siamo evoluti da quel casino di ominidi.
Peró preferisco la teoria del genocidio.
Ci rappresenta di piú, visti i risultati dell'evoluzione.

Ma ammetto di non saperne molto di *pre*istoria, :dito::dito:, troppo incasinata, mille periodi di cui non capisco niente e metto ere random. (Anche se sento ancora qualcuno che dice che i grandi dinosauri e pure i piccoli, venivano cacciati dagli uomini....).
Non riesco proprio ad inquadrarla.  Va leggermente meglio con la nostra comparsa ma...insomma. 
La *storia *che adoro invece, e quella dal 1500 in poi.
Mamma mia.
Divoro libri come fossi un topo da biblioteca, tre alla volta.
Pure con orgasmi. 

A proposito di libri. É un po' che volevo chiedertelo. 
Hai letto Povera santa, povero assassino, la vera storia di Maria Goretti, di Guerri Giordano Bruno?





GeorgeKan. ...








:inlove::inlove:







Si ho fumato.
Non Ditelo a Brunetta che poi quando vado a prendere il caffè da lei mi fa annusare dal cane antidroga fottuto alla Digos, prima di farmi entrare in casa.
Oltre a farmi l' analisi del capello ovviamente.


----------



## Tebe (3 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi crede all'estinzione dei Neanderthal non osserva con attenzione i viaggiatori in metropolitana o le tifoserie. E con questo ho distrutto anche il giudizio di mitezza.


A me basta guardare in famiglia.









Quella di Mattia ovviamente.


----------



## spleen (3 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi crede all'estinzione dei Neanderthal non osserva con attenzione i viaggiatori in metropolitana o le tifoserie. E con questo ho distrutto anche il giudizio di mitezza.


Brunetta, scusa ma cosa succede?
E' un po' di tempo che ti leggo amara, c'è qualcosa che non va'?

Mitezza dei Neandethal.... non lo sappiamo, forse non lo sapremo mai.
Quello che è assodato, in effetti è che avevano un coraggio a tutta prova. Non conoscevano armi da lancio, nè arco con frecce (che sarà inventato durante il mesolitico) nè lancia, dunque cacciavano le loro prede affrontandole direttamente, faccia a faccia, tendendo imboscate, il che è tutto a dire dal momento che all'epoca le bestiole cacciabili erano tutt'altro che piccoline.
Non deve essere stato facile affrontare un bisonte europeo o un orso o un mammouth, disponendo solo di bastoni con punte in selce o ossidiana. La loro dieta (del Neardhertal ) in effetti doveva essere molto ricca di carne dal momento che sti poveracci si son vissute tutte le glaciazioni e non c'erano molti vegetali da raccogliere.
La dieta e le loro abitudini di caccia sono testimoniate dalle paurose menomazioni e ferite agli scheletri di nenderthal ritrovati.
Vita dura anche per loro.
Tebe, non sappiamo se fossero cessi, la bellezza sta negli occhi di chi guarda, Magari il Neandhertal che vide la prima Sapiens pensò:
-Mii che mucchietto di ossa!-


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2015)

Scherzo ma dallo smartphone metto poche faccine.


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Brunetta, scusa ma cosa succede?
> E' un po' di tempo che ti leggo amara, c'è qualcosa che non va'?
> 
> Mitezza dei Neandethal.... non lo sappiamo, forse non lo sapremo mai.
> ...


Stavo già facendo pensieri erotici anche su di te, in un trio porno insieme a GeorgeKan,  poi ho letto cosa avrebbe detto il neanderthal in merito alla prima sapiens incontrata.

:blank:

Sappi che anche allora, ci sono prove archeologiche incontrovertibili, , le sapiens rachitiche,  tutte lunghe, e dalle Micro tette, piacevano di brutto.
non la sai la storia del ratto delle Tebine? 
É per quello che i neanderthal si sono estinti.
le avevano _rattate _e i sapiens, giustamente si sono incazzati a mina.
La storia é narrata pure nell'antico testamento, il Corano e il libro dei morti egizio.


----------



## free (4 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ognuno porterà il proprio campionario di esperienze, dirette o indirette, di funzionalità e disfunzionalità. Nel mio di campionario c'è più disfunzionalità che altro. Ma appunto è solo la mia esperienza.
> Il problema è piuttosto che se la famiglia è solo qualcosa che funziona più o meno bene, è naturale che le pulsioni erotiche - sessuali e affettive - non possano essere contenute in qualcosa che,  a questo punto, assomiglia più a una società di mutuo soccorso e di assistenza economico-sociale che a una relazione sentimentale.
> E infatti, è così che succede: la famiglia può funzionare ancora come istituzione assistenziale ma in genere non funziona come istituzione di un rapporto erotico, che non a caso in molti cercano fuori.
> Lo spazio di libertà che si è aperto in seguito alla crisi non può essere produttivo se non a partire dalla considerazione della parzialità della famiglia. Il rapporto di coppia non può più contenere tutte le possibilità di un individuo, oggi. E mi pare che la sessualità sia ancora al centro delle nostre pulsioni individuali, che non si esauriscono nel rapporto a due sigillato da un patto.
> E si badi che parlo da tradito e non da traditore.


ma una famiglia "sana" è fatta anche di affetti e sentimenti forti, è questo che la contraddistingue da ogni altro tipo di congregazione...se per es. hai un socio, prima o poi ti viene il desiderio di ammazzarlo, però poi rinsavisci e lo liquidi o te ne esci dalla società, invece nelle famiglie non funziona così


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ora é quasi accertato che scopassero e si riproducessero,  anche se...parliamoci chiaro.
> Erano un pochino (tanto) cessi. Non che noi sapiens fossimo splendidi splendenti, ma esteticamente meglio di loro si.


Uhm. A te piacciono i rossi (o le rosse) naturali?



> Comunque,  rileggendo mi sono tornati in mente i Devosiani,  gli altri ominidi che invece arrivavano dalla parte asiatica.


Denisoviani. Pare abbiamo un "quasi nulla %" di geni ereditati pure da loro. Insomma, i caucasici, gli australoidi e i mongoloidi sarebbero ibridi accertati. Si discute di quali etnie negroidi rappresentino la "purezza" della razza originaria sopravvissuta fino ai giorni nostri. Chissà se i neonazisti seguono il dibattito tra le convulsioni.

Credo che i Davosiani vengano dalla penna di G.G. Martin e ti lovvo.



> Ma ammetto di non saperne molto di *pre*istoria, :dito::dito:, troppo incasinata, mille periodi di cui non capisco niente e metto ere random. (Anche se sento ancora qualcuno che dice che i grandi dinosauri e pure i piccoli, venivano cacciati dagli uomini....).


Ah, a te sembra incasinata quella? Considerato che la differenza principale sta nel fatto che da un certo punto in poi i genocidi e le altre decisioni vagamente importanti per l'umanità vengono prese a letto, a me la *pre*istoria sembra un libro aperto! Tra l'altro, tra l'avvento della scrittura e il ventesimo secolo non mi sembra sia successo granchè di veramente coinvolgente, ma ammetto che sono di parte e comunque ti lovvo.



> A proposito di libri. É un po' che volevo chiedertelo.
> Hai letto Povera santa, povero assassino, la vera storia di Maria Goretti, di Guerri Giordano Bruno?


Uh? So a malapena di cosa tu stia parlando ma sono disposto a fare quello che dici senza fare domande.



> Si ho fumato.
> Non Ditelo a Brunetta che poi quando vado a prendere il caffè da lei mi fa annusare dal cane antidroga fottuto alla Digos, prima di farmi entrare in casa.
> Oltre a farmi l' analisi del capello ovviamente.


Facciamoci invitare per il caffè *insieme*. Quel povero pastore tedesco si rannicchierebbe in un angolo guaendo.


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> La dieta e le loro abitudini di caccia sono testimoniate dalle paurose menomazioni e ferite agli scheletri di nenderthal ritrovati.


Passi anche tu da Brunetta per il caffè?


----------



## FataIgnorante (4 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> quoto. Era un grandissimo sfigato Nietzsche, non a caso si è consolato con l'idea del Superuomo...


ao nun me tocca sto argomento...


----------



## spleen (4 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Passi anche tu da Brunetta per il caffè?


Pronto a tutto!


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Passi anche tu da Brunetta per il caffè?





spleen ha detto:


> Pronto a tutto!


Quindi mi difendete voi da Brunetta che mi vuole far disintossicare?




Flapflap


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quindi mi difendete voi da Brunetta che mi vuole far disintossicare?


Ci presenteremo muniti di schegge acuminate.


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Uhm. A te piacciono i rossi (o le rosse) naturali?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questo maledetto tablet Samsung che odio quanto i granchi, mi cambia le parole.
Non riesco a fargli apprendere un dizionario normale.

Il Guerri é uno storico particolarmente incarognito con la chiesa e, tra molti altri, ha scritto la storia di Maria Goretti e del Serenelli,  collocando il tutto nel periodo storico e facendo capire molto bene come mai si sia potuti arrivare ad un abominio (cit) del genere.
Lui non mi piace, diciamo che mi sta parecchio sul culo e alcuni suoi libri li trovo troppo contro, ma questo libro é bellissimo.
E il fatto che il Vaticano si sia incazzato a mina, depone a favore.
Se lo trovi compralo.

ma il bello della storia dal 500 in poi, è che c erano un sacco di intrighi scoperecci! 
Ovunque!
Partiamo da Elisabetta I, la regina vergine, un esempio piú unico che raro di furbizia legato proprio alla sua guest.
o Caterina la Grande, che scopava come una riccia e magnava di brutto e quindi ha unito l'utile al dilettevole facendosi come amante principale il suo cuoco.
E vogliamo parlare di quella figura tragicissima di Giovanna la pazza, che quando gli morì il marito Francesco il bello, lei se lo portó dietro nella bara nei suoi girovagare, vermi e tutto.
E ogni sera lo faceva scoperchiare e se lo sbaciucchiava. 
O la contessa di Castiglione, da tutti descritta come una mezza deficiente (in effetti tanto sveglia non era) ma grazie invece alle sinapsi che aveva in mezzo alle gambe, é stata uno strumento politico parecchio usato.
Insomma....intrighi,piccolezze e grandezze.
E tanto sesso.

E c é un uomo che mi sta sul cazzo ferocemente. 
E pure ribrezzo, tanto da non essere riuscita a studiarlo finché non l'ho portato all'esame di stato.
E nonostante lo odiassi con tutte le mie forze, e di conseguenza trovassi repellente anche ció che scriveva, fu "merito" di mia nonna se scelsi proprio lui.
Una sera mi raccontó la storia di Eleonora Duse, con aneddoti saputi solo da pochi intimi.
Sostanzialmente la mia bisnonna si era trovata ad una cena proprio con lei e skifidor d annunzio al tavolo e come una novella 2000 qualunque spettegoló in famiglia.
Mi fece così pena la Duse, che scema non era per niente, che ad un certo punto mi sono chiesta che cosa avesse sto cazzo di vate per attirare le donne come il miele.
E non donnette. 
Quindi mi misi a studiarlo.
E la mia opinione sull uomo é crollata definitivamente, quella del poeta pure.


Un vero peccato che i libri di testo non vengano arricchiti con un po' di gossip, adatto all'età di chi legge.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Credo che i Davosiani vengano dalla penna di G.G. Martin e ti lovvo.


Mi sa che credi male.


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi sa che credi male.


Facile. Ma è l'unico Davos che mi è venuto in mente lì per lì. Vai.


----------



## Fantastica (4 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Un vero peccato che i libri di testo non vengano arricchiti con un po' di gossip, adatto all'età di chi legge.


Eh ma è lì che interviene appunto l'insegnante


----------

